# What is the worst/most annoying thing in speed cubing?



## rock1313 (Oct 27, 2012)

Speed cubing is a great hobby, but there are some things about it that make you really angry and ticked off.

What is the worst\most annoying thing in speed cubing in your opinion?


----------



## emolover (Oct 27, 2012)

When a piece falls on the floor and you have to bend to pick it up. I hate that do much.


----------



## googlebleh (Oct 27, 2012)

emolover said:


> When a piece falls on the floor and you have to bend to pick it up. I hate that do much.



How about when it pops out and the lube collects dust? I have to clean the piece and relube it every time that happens.


----------



## uniacto (Oct 27, 2012)

googlebleh said:


> How about when it pops out and the lube collects dust? I have to clean the piece and relube it every time that happens.



my sister took my cube apart and left it there, collecting weird grime on it. I put it back together, and it felt really weird afterwards.


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

Either getting started itself, or how some people say you just memorize the moves you did to scramble it, and then want to do it. I don't let them scramble it because i dont' trust people.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Oct 27, 2012)

reassembling even x even puzzles.


----------



## VP7 (Oct 27, 2012)

Turning

It is almost 2013, cubes made now days should be turnable by thinking about it.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 27, 2012)

The existence of 2x2


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 27, 2012)

Sanding on big cubes -- way too many pieces.


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

When you smash a corner stalk and have to mod a spare corner again


----------



## rishidoshi (Oct 27, 2012)

the cross


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 27, 2012)

Being a noob


----------



## bran (Oct 27, 2012)

G-perms


----------



## Dacuba (Oct 27, 2012)

rishidoshi said:


> the cross





bran said:


> G-perms



I hate it when people hate on parts of cubing itself.


----------



## musicninja17 (Oct 27, 2012)

Realizing you're not fast because you can't calm your brain and focus in on what you're doing cubing and that it's a major barrier to you.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 27, 2012)

having assemble a ss 4x4 or v cube 6 and the inner pieces keep sliding out


----------



## erikoui (Oct 27, 2012)

When the cube pops on the last move of your 21 move lefty N perm


----------



## applemobile (Oct 27, 2012)

cold hands.


----------



## sukesh12 (Oct 27, 2012)

V Cube 6s and LanLan 4x4s and sheng shou 4x4 pops.


----------



## NevinsCPH (Oct 27, 2012)

Major explosion during good solves, and sometimes (I blamed myself for it.) failing to find the edge piece that is just right in front of me and I keep look around the cube to find for it during edge pairing phase.


----------



## cowabunga (Oct 27, 2012)

The most annoying thing about speed cubing is finger joint pain...
I hate the limitation it gives.


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 27, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The existence of 2x2



The existence of people who don't like 2x2 because they say it is too luck-based and ignore really fast averages of 100. Oh and cold hands.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 27, 2012)

''2x2? That's so easy, even i can do that one!''


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

5BLD said:


> When you smash a corner stalk and have to mod a spare corner again



Actually I'd say parents constantly complaining about whether you can get a job with cubing is about twice as worse. Espeially when you're the kind of person who doesn't agree.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2012)

accidentally pressing the wrong key in a really good simsolve, cold hands, when a piece pops and I cant find it for ages, joerichárds.


----------



## ilikecubing (Oct 27, 2012)

Sanding pieces,too boring and time consuming + leaves a mild pain on the thumbnail after its over.
Cutting nails in regular periods to prevent stickers from getting wretched.
Getting really excited after 2 or 3 consecutive brilliant solves and messing up the next solve completely due to the over excitement.
Assembling and modding big cubes,since it takes too long.
Last but not the least,failing in competitions due to nerves.


----------



## FinnGamer (Oct 27, 2012)

Looking at the timer, seeing that the solve will be really good and then screwing up


----------



## bran (Oct 27, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> I hate it when people hate on parts of cubing itself.



I hate it when people hate on people hating parts of cube itself  and this thread isn't about what you hate, it's about what you find annoying in speed cubing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 27, 2012)

throwing up after orangina.


----------



## Hunter (Oct 27, 2012)

When my white Zhanchi gets that stuff between the edge piece halves and I have to pull apart every edge piece to wipe it out.


----------



## mDiPalma (Oct 27, 2012)

12 bad edges


----------



## Czery (Oct 27, 2012)

When i leave my 5x5 outside and somebody steals a tredge while I'm not looking.


----------



## HEART (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh man i thought i was the only one D: I have that stuff in both of my guhongs, i think it's a collection of dead skin, and dust.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 27, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> throwing up after orangina.



lol.

-Failing on the last solve of a potentially amazing average due to nerves
-Pops
-Non Cubers
-Pops
-Realizing you're in a slump and not getting any faster
-Cold hands
-The feeling of a cube that hasn't been lubed in months
-Pops
-POPS.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2012)

Wanting to switch methods but not wanting to learn algs


----------



## RajoChowdo (Oct 27, 2012)

1.People turning one side of a cube, turning it back and saying they solved it:fp
2.When you try everything you can to get faster but you still dont
3.Availability to competitions. I live in bahrain in the middle east and i am probably the fastest cuber here cus 1. no competitions 2.Almost no cubers(none that i know at least)


----------



## hcfong (Oct 27, 2012)

Dan Brown - seriously, I first got into cubing a couple of years ago, but when I watched his tutorial, I thought it was so annoying that I quit cubing until 2 years ago,


----------



## WBCube (Oct 27, 2012)

ALL ROUX SOLVERS

I'm joking, but I really hate corner twists. You can barely tell most of the time when you get one, it's awful


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 27, 2012)

When I get a pop, no matter how many pieces come out, one seems to go into another dimension.


----------



## jonlin (Oct 27, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The existence of 2x2



D:


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 27, 2012)

When you learn ZBLLs, then never get them till a competition and then spend 3 seconds recall...


----------



## RaresB (Oct 27, 2012)

What I like to call cubic hair, hair that gets tangled around the core


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 27, 2012)

pwnAge said:


> What I like to call cubic hair, hair that gets tangled around the core



Oh god the innuendos ._.


----------



## manstrong (Oct 27, 2012)

hcfong said:


> Dan Brown - seriously, I first got into cubing a couple of years ago, but when I watched his tutorial, I thought it was so annoying that I quit cubing until 2 years ago,



Wow. I've never seen this person but looking at the comments I confirm:

People proud they can't solve a layer.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Oct 27, 2012)

Roux


----------



## ducttapecuber (Oct 27, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Roux



It's not the method itself, it's the people who spam RROOOOOUUUXXXX. That is quite annoying


----------



## Ralinda4 (Oct 27, 2012)

Having a sticker peeling up slightly, and being afraid to turn too fast in case you peel it off more.


----------



## sa11297 (Oct 27, 2012)

bld, everything about bld. I suck at it, and it is very frustrating for me.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 27, 2012)

Big cubes


----------



## DaveyCow (Oct 27, 2012)

like tx789 said: non-cubers... especially when they talk


----------



## 5BLD (Oct 27, 2012)

The real cubers cant tork isnt that rye


----------



## stevecho816 (Oct 27, 2012)

Replacing stickers.


----------



## ottozing (Oct 27, 2012)

People who start CFOP vs Roux debates in new users intro threads. Oh, and lack of cubers and comps in my area


----------



## cubacca1972 (Oct 28, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Actually I'd say parents constantly complaining about whether you can get a job with cubing is about twice as worse. Espeially when you're the kind of person who doesn't agree.



You should explain that the cubing itself isn't necessarily the marketable skill, but that the cognitive stimulation, the critical thinking skills, mathematical/logical analysis that you gain are the sorts of things that enhance your creative and technical abilities. I cube, I earn a professional income, and I suspect that a reasonable chunk of us elderly cubers (older than 25) have turned out alright.

Conversely, you could ask them if they would prefer you go after more typical pursuits, such as drinking, smoking, and drugs.


----------



## OtterJuice (Oct 28, 2012)

For me I'd have to say when I popped a piece and my dog munched on it.


----------



## Akiro (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd say modding my 5x5 for over 15 hours and then geting a lock in the outside layers...
Also, seeing you're about to make a really good average and then you choke and you screw it up.
Or a V-cube 6 POP!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Actually I'd say parents constantly complaining about whether you can get a job with cubing is about twice as worse. Espeially when you're the kind of person who doesn't agree.



my parents did the same thing. they gave up after a few months. getting a part time "job" also convinced them otherwise.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2012)

Spoonfeeders. On the opposite side, nubs who think they know everything there is about cubing.

EDIT: An example of the latter:
Me: Hey, what's your alg for this? _sets up an N-perm_
Nub: _does two J-perms_

I've seen it happen.


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 28, 2012)

-getting a really bad pop during a good average cauing me to lose my "flow" and having to crawl under the table to find the pieces.
-big cubes.


----------



## JianhanC (Oct 28, 2012)

Inconsistency. Gets a really nice time and then 10 crap times after that, it puts me off.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 28, 2012)

"I used to just peel off the stickers"


----------



## uniacto (Oct 28, 2012)

blade740 said:


> "I used to just peel off the stickers"



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?13808-Non-Cubers-say-the-darndest-things!


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 28, 2012)

BLD


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 28, 2012)

I hate how hard it is to improve my average on any cube larger than a 4x4. it's like I have to just focus on one puzzle for a week or two and meanwhile my other averages get worse. Maybe I just need to take one of the legendary cubing breaks. That should fix things.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 28, 2012)

Running into a time barrier and being stuck for days/weeks/months and no matter what you do, it stays the same. And especially when you think you're getting better one day but then it goes back to normal after that.


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 28, 2012)

The way some of you treat non-cubers. :/


----------



## MirzaCubing (Oct 28, 2012)

-Whenever I get sub-25 reduction I have DP plus a terrible 3x3 stage
-The fact I get sub-30 reductions normally but I'm not sub-15 on 3x3 so it's meaningless
-10/12 solves have parities


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 28, 2012)

When the whole cube falls apart when your trying to break your PB or the record.(Impossible)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 28, 2012)

When you are solving a 6x6 on the way home from school, explodes and pieces go everywhere in the dirt and grass. :/


----------



## PianoCube (Oct 28, 2012)

JianhanC said:


> Inconsistency. Gets a really nice time and then 10 crap times after that, it puts me off.



^This
I did an average of 100 yestarday. Got 33 sub 20 solves, but also five 30+. The whole average could have been at least 0.5 sec faster.

Another thing I hate is when I'm done with the cross, and none of the f2l corners are in the u-layer. It often makes my first f2l pair take way more time than it should.


----------



## KobaltKour (Oct 28, 2012)

Trying to do algorithms straight from memory/over thinking algorithms. I can never do them because it's all muscle memory now.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Oct 28, 2012)

PianoCube said:


> none of the f2l corners are in the u-layer





KobaltKour said:


> Trying to do algorithms straight from memory/over thinking algorithms. I can never do them because it's all muscle memory now.



^^ these.


----------



## wasianrubiks (Oct 28, 2012)

Cold hands and having corners turned when asking someone to scramble your cube...


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 28, 2012)

1. OMG SUB 10 FULL STEP WITH ZBLL!1!1!

>Used COLL.

IMO, it just kinda belittles the work of cubers like Michal Pleskowicz or Mats Valk who actually know a lot of ZBLL and when they say they used ZBLL in a solve, it's probably not a basic COLL algorithm and actually an algorithm which they've learnt to solve a specific ZBLL case.

Off topic: Michal + Mats + me and maybe a few others were discussing ZBLL algs at Euros. I thought this was really cool because ZBLL algorithm discussions almost never take place XP

2. Younger kids who brag about their times and then mention their age as though age is limiting their speed therefore we should be impressed.

3. Having to clean cubes.

4. My puzzles. I consider myself to be fast but my puzzles suck on average 

5. Certain fingertricks which are still difficult for me to perform fast e.g. L' U L U' even though I'm more of a left hand dominant cuber.

I can't think of any others right now.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 1. OMG SUB 10 FULL STEP WITH ZBLL!1!1!
> 
> >Used COLL.
> 
> ...



I find they more ofter say "Forced PLL skip" than that they used ZBLL, which is just as annoying.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 28, 2012)

People who hate non-cubers because of ridiculous reasons that non cubers really are not expected to know. Por exomple.

''Zomg i said i did a PLL and dey didn't even know what ment''
''wut an idjut i was solving my Piramunx and dey called it a triange''
''non cuber are so stupid cos dey don't even know da difrence between a zachi and guhong''


STOP IT NAO NON_CUBERZ ARE NOT XPECTED TO KNOW DEES TINGS.


----------



## BlueDevil (Oct 28, 2012)

applemobile said:


> People who hate non-cubers because of ridiculous reasons that non cubers really are not expected to know. Por exomple.
> 
> ''wut an idjut i was solving my Piramunx and dey called it a triange''
> 
> STOP IT NAO NON_CUBERZ ARE NOT XPECTED TO KNOW DEES TINGS.



Honestly, a non-cuber should know the difference between a pyramid and a triangle. They don't have to know it's called a pyraminx, but seriously, they manage to know that it's a cube and not a square, so they need a geometry lesson if they think it is a triangle.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2012)

BlueDevil said:


> Honestly, a non-cuber should know the difference between a pyramid and a triangle. They don't have to know it's called a pyraminx, but seriously, they manage to know that it's a cube and not a square, so they need a geometry lesson if they think it is a triangle.



It has triangular faces. That's the association. And it's a recognisable association, too.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 28, 2012)

Robert-Y said:


> 3. Having to clean cubes.



I've never cleaned any of my cubes :S


----------



## WBCube (Oct 28, 2012)

The pieces of the WitTwo's corners aren't really held together that well, they like to pop out every once and a while for me, and it's pretty annoying to get them back in.


----------



## ThomasJE (Oct 28, 2012)

WBCube said:


> The pieces of the WitTwo's corners aren't really held together that well, they like to pop out every once and a while for me, and it's pretty annoying to get them back in.



Happened to me earlier today as well. If that happened in a competition, would you need to put it back in for it to be considered solved? It isn't a functional part of a cube, so you shouldn't need to.


----------



## Lanttikasa (Oct 28, 2012)

lock-ups!!


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

Lanttikasa said:


> lock-ups!!



I agree! I just started cubing last week Wednesday, but my average is down to about 2:00, it used to be like 4:00. Either way lock ups really annoy me


----------



## qqwref (Oct 29, 2012)

Just wait until you're somewhere near good times. Lockups become a lot more annoying :x


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Oct 29, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Just wait until you're somewhere near good times. Lockups become a lot more annoying :x



I can imagine


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 29, 2012)

I change my mind. Dropping the cube is more annoying than not breaking time barriers.

Poor execution in general... more annoying than just not having very good look-ahead.


----------



## pdilla (Oct 30, 2012)

When a big cube pops. End of story


----------



## CHJ (Oct 30, 2012)

Paranoia that i wont make OH finals at UKO, i practice it between 2-3 hours a day alone, other than that wondering why i can't get a decent blindsolve


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Oct 30, 2012)

When you're wearing a sweatshirt and a piece pops and you can't find it so you Think you lost it, but it's actually in your sweatshirt


----------



## hipsterlover (Oct 30, 2012)

That feel when you're a really fast turner but use an incredibly inefficient method that makes you slow because you're too lazy to learn a more efficient method.


----------



## cubingawsumness (Oct 30, 2012)

Parents who think cubing is a total waste of time.


----------



## applemobile (Oct 30, 2012)

But it is?


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 30, 2012)

So is life, from a certain point of view.


----------



## Branflakeftw (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate when I practice really really hard and my times end up staying the same..


----------



## NaeosPsy (Oct 30, 2012)

Modding big cubes and restringing magics.


----------



## balloon6610 (Oct 30, 2012)

A people that say i cube to get a girlfriend  WHAT???


----------



## erikoui (Oct 30, 2012)

all of the above


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Oct 30, 2012)

-Restringing magics
-Internal pops (even cubes)
-Assembling
-Stickering
-Accidentally stopping the timer with your wrists mid solve
-New algs
-OH algs (ALL OF THEM)
-Bld memo
-Petrus (users)
-People who hate on Roux
-People who think Jessica Fridrich invented Fridrich
-Intuitive F2l
-40 bucks for a speedstacks timer [/rip off]
-Solving anything higher than 6x6 (holy crap thats tedious and frustrating. so much, in fact, that i quit speedsolving higher than 5x5)
-PARITY
-DOUBLE PARITY
-Tensioning megaminx
-Lubing magics, sq1's, and clocks
-Dayan 6x6 not released
-Noisy comps during bld
-multi bld
-big cube bld
-pretty much anything to do with bld
-CLL
-Oretga (method)
-Ortega (users)
-DAN BROWN (not the author)
-Fillets too small (ex. Helicopter Dodec)
-Teraminx pops where pieces go inside the cube
-G perms (except Ga and Gc, which I actually like)
-Starminx points
-Skewb pops
-4x4x6 pops
-ss 6x6 pops
-ss 7x7 lock ups
-cutting custom stickers

i could go on and on.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 30, 2012)

Not having enough time to cube. Terribly annoying.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> Being a noob



Not being a noob.

I miss the times when I was overly enthusiastic about anything cubing-related like when I got a new puzzle. I used to care about all events, wanted to practice everything and didn't ever get bored. I used to be like "omg new megaminx brand out, I'm gonna get one and practise until I'm sub-3!" and used to look forward to competitions like four weeks in advance, buy all cubes that I could get hold of, cube my heart out every day and get super excited when I could meet other cubers. Now I'm just not that passionate about it anymore. (maybe that's also got something to do with the fact that I'm not 13 anymore...)

On the other hand, of course I didn't want to be a noob back when I actually was  Who does? I guess it's like kids wanting to grow up and vice versa. ^^



Robert-Y said:


> 1. OMG SUB 10 FULL STEP WITH ZBLL!1!1!
> 
> >Used COLL.
> 
> IMO, it just kinda belittles the work of cubers like Michal Pleskowicz or Mats Valk who actually know a lot of ZBLL and when they say they used ZBLL in a solve, it's probably not a basic COLL algorithm and actually an algorithm which they've learnt to solve a specific ZBLL case.



But what if I happened to know/see that the COLL alg would solve the entire LL? What's that called?  Just an EPLL skip? I mean, I still anticipated the skip and knew that the cube would be solved. That's ZBLL imo.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah I would just say an EPLL skip.

You might get R U R' U R U2 R' for your LL, but if I got that I wouldn't say ZBLL, I'd just say I did R U R' U R U2 R' for my LL and perhaps anticipated the skip. It IS of course ZBLL, I'm not denying this, but it's nothing special...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 30, 2012)

Yeah, of course. I'd just call that a skip or something, too. I was thinking about something like R' U R2 D r' U2 r D' R2' U' R. But I get your point


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 30, 2012)

"Teraminx pops where pieces go inside the cube" LOL. I haven't stickered mine yet but this sounds pretty bad.


----------



## KrazyCube (Oct 30, 2012)

When you are on PB pace and a piece pops


----------



## o2gulo (Oct 31, 2012)

When you want to have new puzzles but don't have the money....

Also, when you want to improve your times in 3x3 but too lazy to learn full OLL and PLL (I only use 4LLL) because it's too many. and 
Basically, when you lost track when doing your F2L ugh,


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 31, 2012)

When you hate doing 4BLDs because you always mess up by two or three centers, but you also hate doing sighted 4BLDs because if you're going to spend that much time on 4BLD, you might as well actually do a solve, but then that solve is a DNF and you decide to stick to 3BLD, but then you DNF all your 3BLDs and try a 5BLD but give up halfway through memo and then practice 4x4 sighted and it's a lot more relaxing but then you get mad at yourself for not practicing BLD. 

Is that just me? nvm.


----------



## Cool Frog (Oct 31, 2012)

Solving pseudo blocks off by a quarter turn, and MGLS


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 31, 2012)

cubingawsumness said:


> Parents who think cubing is a total waste of time.





applemobile said:


> But it is?





uberCuber said:


> So is life, from a certain point of view.



"Meaningless! Meaningless!" says the Teacher. "Utterly meaningless! Everything is meaningless."


----------



## LarsN (Oct 31, 2012)

1. going over your method sub-steps, realizing that you should be able to average sub11, then constantly get 15s averages.

2. Being stopped in the middle of a nice 5x5x5bld solve, because the train personel wants to see your ticket.


----------



## izovire (Oct 31, 2012)

This whole deal about 'speed' and everyone's interpretation of 'speed'

Why not Fastcubing or Quickcubing? Because I'm a Slowcuber.


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2012)

izovire said:


> This whole deal about 'speed' and everyone's interpretation of 'speed'
> 
> Why not Fastcubing or Quickcubing? Because I'm a Slowcuber.



I 2nd this!


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 31, 2012)

when I mess up on 2x2 pseudolayer skip scrambles.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 31, 2012)

Getting inspection wrong, especially in puzzles where inspection is the most important part of the solve...


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 31, 2012)

messing up an extremely lucky solve, or popping on a lucky solve, like i always do.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 31, 2012)

People saying that you should avoid getting a good cube.


----------



## SketchCuber (Oct 31, 2012)

When your in the middle of a really good solve, then you look up and see that the timer is not running. :fp


----------



## Johan444 (Nov 4, 2012)

when u realise that u dont make effort to change ur f2l algs and keep on using ur suboptimal ones


----------



## AdrenalineKick (Nov 10, 2012)

Considering a 3x3 solve under 1 minute as good, and struggling to improve


----------



## o2gulo (Nov 11, 2012)

Losing appetite for solving when all of your 3x3 locks up every single time and too lazy to clean/retension/lube it. 
When you forgot an alg in the middle of a potential PB like, "Wait, how do you do this again?" then completely losing your new PB lols


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 11, 2012)

SketchCuber said:


> When your in the middle of a really good solve, then you look up and see that the timer is not running. :fp



Definitely the most annoying.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Learning EG, all general alg rules that should apply don't thus making it hard to learn


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

CHJ said:


> Learning EG, all general alg rules that should apply don't thus making it hard to learn



dont learn EG then. you dunneed it.


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> dont learn EG then. you dunneed it.



I know i don't but i want a super huge alg list, and i think i'd like to learn it now before i hate my 2x2 again. I think my tps isn't great so alg knowledge will hopefully back me up until then


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 11, 2012)

CHJ said:


> I know i don't but* i want a super huge alg list*, and i think i'd like to learn it now before i hate my 2x2 again. I think my tps isn't great so alg knowledge will hopefully back me up until then



why? youll just get them confused and mess up even moár maby


----------



## CHJ (Nov 11, 2012)

Nah i'll be fine, its something i've wanted to do for a while to test myself and so far not bad at all! Im surprising myself with one lookers and sub 3's with it. Its just what i wanted to do.

Since this thread is about niggles in cubing, imma continue with it.
Last few moves of a solve and the cube almost everytime locks up, always on PLL and only ever PLL


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 11, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> when I mess up on 2x2 pseudolayer skip scrambles.



Wow, you actually try those? I might if it's just like R2 and it's an easy EG, but I get it right so rarely that it isn't worth it for me.



JasonK said:


> Getting inspection wrong, especially in puzzles where inspection is the most important part of the solve...



Yeah I hate this. Trust me, it's even worse for 2x2, when inspection is the _whole_ solve.


----------



## granada (Nov 18, 2012)

When is 2:30 o'clock and i cant sleep because cannot stop solving cubes.

I also hate when people let my cube fall, when they throw it or when they scratch my cube. Someday i will murder one.


----------



## rayko90 (Nov 18, 2012)

blisters on index finger. have to use middle finger to do U.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Nov 18, 2012)

I hate taking apart my Zhanchi. It never wants to come apart, no matter how lose I set it. I guess that is a good thing too though


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 19, 2012)

Averaging high-42's at 4x4, but having part of my brain insist that 42.xx solves are bad whenever I get them.


----------



## Cruzer50 (Nov 19, 2012)

V-cubes


----------



## A Leman (Nov 19, 2012)

Breaking my pointer finger nail so It feels really uncomfortable while doing a left flick is the worst. I think I am going to stop cubing for a while because of this.


----------



## Smiles (Nov 19, 2012)

inability to maintain OH averages because your hand gets tired
when center caps or pieces pop out and it requires actual body movement to get them
when you forget to cut your nails and you start breaking your stickers
when you keep locking up for no apparent reason
cold fingers

1. having people take 2 minutes to scramble it behind their back and then hand it to you, then say you're cheating when you're inspecting


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting too many DNFs in comp.


----------



## AndersB (Nov 19, 2012)

Getting a new PB and realizing when looking at the cube, that you had PLL parity!


----------



## AkitakaPS (Nov 23, 2012)

The cube spontaneously catching on fire. hate that.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 23, 2012)

AkitakaPS said:


> The cube spontaneously catching on fire. hate that.



You must turn really fast


----------



## AkitakaPS (Nov 23, 2012)

WBCube said:


> You must turn really fast



Not really. I just sprinkle extra flammable powder on the cube before hand. Because everything looks cooler when it's on fire.


----------



## maggot (Nov 23, 2012)

1. cube fad mania. this type of discussion takes up a lot of space on the forum and it also makes me want to buy new cubes all the time. 

2. random strangers who talk to you about solving cubes who know absolutely nothing about cubing. most of the people i meet say the infamous "i peel the stickers".. or "i take it apart and put it back together" but then there are the annoying bunch. my favorite people are the ones that say that they've solved it and its just one big math equation. while it is in fact possible to understand the mechanics of the cube with math and use that understanding to solve the cube, what is the probability that every word coming out of their mouth is a lie? (i'd rather do that math equation! LOL) 

3. my kids. my kids understand that there are cubes which are daddy's favorite cubes. they are not allowed to play with daddy's favorites. but somehow, every so once in a while, i will discover, usually when i get home from work, daddy's favorite cube has no stickers, is disassembled down to the core, and more than half of the pieces are missing only to be found several months later in the couch cushions, under the bed, at the bottom of the toybox, etc etc. i cant really blame them because they cant distinguish daddy's favorite 3x3 from a type c-1 that i let them play with. its just frustrating.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dnfing cuz of timer at competitions.


----------



## nqwe (Nov 23, 2012)

AkitakaPS said:


> Not really. I just sprinkle extra flammable powder on the cube before hand. Because everything looks cooler when it's on fire.



this helps me a lot when tracking pieces! lookahead is easy as pie


----------



## kbrune (Nov 23, 2012)

AkitakaPS said:


> Not really. I just sprinkle extra flammable powder on the cube before hand. Because everything looks cooler when it's on fire.



Agreed! Loss of fingerprints was a bonus for me. One less thing to worry about at my second job robbing banks!


----------



## ThomasJE (Nov 23, 2012)

AkitakaPS said:


> Not really. I just sprinkle extra flammable powder on the cube before hand. Because everything looks cooler when it's on fire.



Vid.


----------



## Dacuba (Nov 23, 2012)

I have already posted here, but tetris effects after learning too much algorithms came into my mind.


----------



## cubenut99 (Nov 23, 2012)

forgetting a alg.
I don't mean forgetting just for one solve i mean having to go on the internet and relearn the alg.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Nov 23, 2012)

there's this kid at my school who when I say I have done at least a couple hundred thousand solves on one of my cubes he goes al smartypantsy and proclaims that it is physically impossible to solve a cube twice and I just scrambled it and then reverse scrambled it. :fp


----------



## IQubic (Nov 23, 2012)

When someone will scramble the so he get no two stickers of the same color on the same face.
Yeah that happen to me, one boy at my school wanted to scramble my cube, so I said yes, 20 minute later, he asked me, can I peel the stickers off, I want no two stickes of the same color on the same side, I said no, he peels stickes of, we are both late to class, only because he took 40 minutes to scramble my cube.
I know he could not have got only I sticker of a given color on the a side.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2012)

IQubic said:


> When someone will scramble the so he get no two stickers of the same color on the same face.
> Yeah that happen to me, one boy at my school wanted to scramble my cube, so I said yes, 20 minute later, he asked me, can I peel the stickers off, I want no two stickes of the same color on the same side, I said no, he peels stickes of, we are both late to class, only because he took 40 minutes to scramble my cube.
> I know he could not have got only I sticker of a given color on the a side.



How stupid are these people? There's 9 stickers on a face, and 6 colours... I literally don't even :fp


----------



## aznanimedude (Nov 23, 2012)

reassembling big cubes


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate it when people offer to scramble and time you. Then they hide the cube and start timing as they give it back. I can't pull off ZZ without inspection so just go CFOP.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 24, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I hate it when people offer to scramble and time you. Then they hide the cube and start timing as they give it back. I can't pull off ZZ without inspection so just go CFOP.



NO YOU CAN'T LOOK BEFORE YOU START THAT'S CHEATING.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Nov 24, 2012)

This may be an old issue, but I hate pops! Especially on smaller cubes which take less time to solve, because a pop is more likely to hurt a 3 second solve compared to a 1 minute solve. *coughcoughwittwo*


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 24, 2012)

granada said:


> When is 2:30 o'clock and i cant sleep because cannot stop solving cubes.


this

top 3
1) pops/corner twists
2)lock ups 
3)non-cubers and their ignorant comments


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2012)

Ninja Storm said:


> NO YOU CAN'T LOOK BEFORE YOU START THAT'S CHEATING.



Haha. That's what they say.


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 24, 2012)

when you give it to someone to to scramble so they can see you solve it and they try and turn it as fast as you do and pop like 3 pieces out. Then they jam them back in and when you get parity they think you can't do it. THAT sucks.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 24, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> when you give it to someone to to scramble so they can see you solve it and they try and turn it as fast as you do and pop like 3 pieces out. Then they jam them back in and when you get parity they think you can't do it. THAT sucks.



Especially when you turn super fast like you.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 24, 2012)

cuberkid10 said:


> This may be an old issue, but I hate pops! Especially on smaller cubes which take less time to solve, because a pop is more likely to hurt a 3 second solve compared to a 1 minute solve. *coughcoughwittwo*



If your WitTwo pops you're doing it wrong. My WitTwo is tight enough that it has never popped, but still turns great. Well, I think it does, idk about others though.


----------



## WBCube (Nov 28, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> If your WitTwo pops you're doing it wrong. My WitTwo is tight enough that it has never popped, but still turns great. Well, I think it does, idk about others though.



I get an inner pop probably once every few hundred solves. Not a huge deal, some more accurate turning would probably solve my problem anyway


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2012)

To the people who think it's cheating to look before starting, I just tell them to solve this math problem I have written down. BUT YOU CAN'T LOOK AT IT, YOU JUST HAVE TO DO IT.


----------



## Fullforce (Nov 28, 2012)

When you disassemble a SS 4x4 and then can't figure out how to put it back together resulting in you buying a new one......


----------



## Ickathu (Nov 28, 2012)

look up a video tutorial.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 28, 2012)

When you buy a relatively expensive puzzle that ends up being unusable due to its stripped core.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Nov 28, 2012)

Math tests typically don't allow you to look at a problem before your time starts. But cubes aren't math problems.

A marathon runner gets to know which way the track goes before he starts running. To be efficient, he has to know. Same with cubing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2012)

That Dayan make super good puzzle and post photos of them on the Mf8 form but they never gets released to the public.
Also that WCA removed Magic and Master Magic.


----------



## arcio1 (Nov 28, 2012)

Internal pieces! (assembling 4x4 SS and stuff)


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2012)

arcio1 said:


> Internal pieces! (assembling 4x4 SS and stuff)



Same.

Another worst thing is that I get a new cube it breaks within 24 hours of owning it.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 4, 2012)

Sure this has been mentioned before but: Pops. 
More specifically: Pops when the piece hits you in the face.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

Being on a roll in an average, realizing that this is going to be a VERY good solve and might be a PB, speeding up, and BAM! Giant pop of doom.


----------



## googlebleh (Dec 5, 2012)

Fullforce said:


> When you disassemble a SS 4x4 and then can't figure out how to put it back together resulting in you buying a new one......



I'll take your SS4


----------



## already1329 (Dec 5, 2012)

+2s.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 5, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Sure this has been mentioned before but: Pops.
> More specifically: Pops when the piece hits you in the face.



This, but you have to get down on your hands and knees to look for pieces...


----------



## uvafan (Dec 5, 2012)

sneaklyfox said:


> This, but you have to get down on your hands and knees to look for pieces...



Or you lose the pieces...


----------



## mDiPalma (Dec 5, 2012)

h perms


----------



## uniacto (Dec 5, 2012)

mDiPalma said:


> h perms



h perms are cool though D:


----------



## bluecloe45 (Dec 5, 2012)

Magic.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 5, 2012)

The acronym COLL.


----------



## cubegenius (Dec 5, 2012)

cold hands and parents that take cubes away because of bad grades.


----------



## uniacto (Dec 5, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> cold hands and *parents that take cubes away because of bad grades.*



this.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 5, 2012)

Getting a Pop on a solve that looks like that it would be a PB solve.

A puzzle getting a defect like breaks, lost stickers, or lost the cube right before or on the day of a Competition.

Ordering some puzzles online 2 weeks before a Competition and the website said it would be here in a week and the never came before the Competition or when the screw up the order.


----------



## Gumpsy (Dec 5, 2012)

applemobile said:


> ''2x2? That's so easy, even i can do that one!''



I hate when people say that, and i just look at them and say "Really? Then do it" and i hand them the puzzle and they cant do it lol


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 6, 2012)

I hate the fact that I can't stick with this hobby. It comes in waves, and each subsequent wave lasts a shorter time than the previous. I really enjoy it, but I just can't keep with it.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

cubegenius said:


> cold hands and parents that take cubes away because of bad grades.



+1


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 6, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> The acronym COLL.



Why?


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting Parity on a solve that should be a PB if there was no Parity


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> Getting Parity on a solve that should be a PB if there was no Parity



YES.


----------



## Ickathu (Dec 6, 2012)

when parents get mad at you for cubing.
Or when they tell you that you can only cube say, for example, 10 minutes, so you start a different timer, one that counts down and beeps when the time is up, and they then yell at you 7 minutes in saying that your time is up and that you're an ignorant brat and only care about yourself, not what anyone else says/wants.
not that that would ever happen to me though.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Why?



Because it makes no sense. It can't be Corners Of Last Layer, or Corner Orientation Last Layer, because neither describes the alg set accurately. COLL solves the corners of the last layer while preserving edge orientation.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Dec 6, 2012)

Ickathu said:


> when parents get mad at you for cubing.
> Or when they tell you that you can only cube say, for example, 10 minutes, so you start a different timer, one that counts down and beeps when the time is up, and they then yell at you 7 minutes in saying that your time is up and that you're an ignorant brat and only care about yourself, not what anyone else says/wants.
> not that that would ever happen to me though.



Once again. THIS. YES.


----------



## ianography (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh. Yeah. Pi nubs. Forgot 'bout dat.

One of the best things about cubing though is Chris Olson <3

Johnathon Brechonathon, Albert You, Ranzha, and Natarie are pretty awesome too. <3


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 6, 2012)

uberCuber said:


> Because it makes no sense. It can't be Corners Of Last Layer, or Corner Orientation Last Layer, because neither describes the alg set accurately. COLL solves the corners of the last layer while preserving edge orientation.



If it's 'Corners Of Last Layer' then, that works. Because it is solving the corners of the last layer. Would you like the abbreviation to be: 'COLLPEO'? (Corners Of Last Layer Preserving Edge Orientation)


----------



## JasonK (Dec 6, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> If it's 'Corners Of Last Layer' then, that works. Because it is solving the corners of the last layer. Would you like the abbreviation to be: 'COLLPEO'? (Corners Of Last Layer Preserving Edge Orientation)



But we already have CLL for Corners of the Last Layer.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 6, 2012)

I got cut on my finger. Now I have a bandage on the knuckle so I can barely bend it. My times are really slow.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 7, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> I got cut on my finger. Now I have a bandage on the knuckle so I can barely bend it. My times are really slow.



Same or if the cut on the otherside of the fingernail


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 11, 2012)

Lockups are now the most annoying thing that bugs me


----------



## Cubinguy (Dec 11, 2012)

When you destring your magic when you try to go fast


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Dec 11, 2012)

Lock ups and butchering algorithms are the bane of my existence.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 11, 2012)

COLL is actually CLL. But it's not a subgroup of CLL. Is there a name for the relation of COLL to CLL? Like COLL is a subgroup of ZBLL, and COLL is a ... of CLL.

edit: sry it's not obvious what I'm referring to. It's from 1 or 2 pages ago


----------



## KCuber (Dec 11, 2012)

A bad 4x4


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 12, 2012)

Torpedoes annoy me as well

Sent from Ice Cream Sandwich Eatin' Optimus V


----------



## nqwe (Dec 12, 2012)

Dacuba said:


> COLL is actually CLL. But it's not a subgroup of CLL. Is there a name for the relation of COLL to CLL? Like COLL is a subgroup of ZBLL, and COLL is a ... of CLL.
> 
> edit: sry it's not obvious what I'm referring to. It's from 1 or 2 pages ago



I would say it is kind of an extension, since many algs are based on the same concept and more pieces are preserved.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 14, 2012)

That springy sound on some faces before lubing the cube.


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Dec 14, 2012)

Gordon said:


> That springy sound on some faces before lubing the cube.



I hate that. Just got threee new cubes today and they all sound like that


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 14, 2012)

Video Tutorials.
Just write it down, so those of us who want a quick overview or learn at different paces can still understand.


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 14, 2012)

when noob cubers tell me that cooking oil works better than lubix


----------



## speedcubingman (Dec 14, 2012)

i also hate the lack of close comps, there should be 2 or 3 a year near you (0-4 hours)

i lastly hate when dayan says they finished a new cube, but 4 months later we are still waiting for it...


----------



## ducttapecuber (Dec 14, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i also hate the lack of close comps, there should be 2 or 3 a year near you (0-4 hours)



I understand. NC cubers unite! That's why I am trying to organize my own.


----------



## SirWaffle (Dec 14, 2012)

I hate when the phone rings in the middle of a good solve or when your cat jumps on you in the middle of a solve. But the worst is cold hands.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 15, 2012)

Having a 7x7x7 fall apart on the bus so you have to spend 15 minutes crawling around on the floor looking beneath people's legs and miss your stop.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 15, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> I hate when the phone rings in the middle of a good solve or when your cat jumps on you in the middle of a solve. But the worst is cold hands.



I had to go help my mom with something during a BLD solve. Then I messed up on my corners. Almost a PB by ~1 minute.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 15, 2012)

speedcubingman said:


> i lastly hate when dayan says they finished a new cube, but 4 months later we are still waiting for it...



iirc, they didn't say that they finished a cube, they said that they were producing one.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 16, 2012)

Trying to buy cube online but parents says I have to many already but I don't have all the good mf8/mefferts/witeden puzzles.

Breaking a part of a puzzle during the process of modding it.


----------



## TMOY (Dec 16, 2012)

SirWaffle said:


> I hate when the phone rings in the middle of a good solve or when your cat jumps on you in the middle of a solve.


Just let your cat answer to the phone and both problems will be fixed at the same time


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

When you screw up a PLL algorithm on a PB solve. 
Popping a cube in the middle of a solve (i popped my shengshou 4x4 yesterday, and i had no idea how to put it back together, it's fine now though)
People that think all cubes are the same, and think rubik's brands are just as good as dayans, and people who think i'm cheating because i'm not using a rubik's brand.


----------



## PianoCube (Dec 16, 2012)

-Non-cubers who thiks they know more about cubing than me.
-I'm not able to do an average of 100 without getting a lot of bad solves. The mean of the 25 fist solves I did yesterday were 19.66, the next 25 were 21.54 and the last 50 were almost sub 20.
-DNF on easy 3bld scrambles.
-Corners on 4bld. There is always a chance I mess it up because of lockups.


----------



## Username (Dec 16, 2012)

When you do a solve on the computer and end up with DNF because the cube falls down on the spacebar


----------



## omer (Dec 21, 2012)

Almost doing a PB and getting an E PERM, I hate this perm so much. When trying to recognize it's the last one I think about, and once I do I have look at so many things so I know how to rotate the cube in a way I can do the algorithm. And then I do the algorithm wrong, so I have to redo the F2L and get a really bad time.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Dec 22, 2012)

Using "Prisma Puzzle Timer" to time 7x7x7solves. I can't figure out why I keep solving the puzzle but the number of solves isn't going up. Eventually I realize that the pointer is pointing on top of the "delete" button for solves so I'm deleting two solves for each one I complete. One for starting the 15 second timer, the other for completing the time. And there's no way to get back the deleted times.


----------



## Johnnyman318 (Dec 22, 2012)

When your white cube pops and pieces scatter into a pile of white paper.


----------



## brandbest1 (Dec 22, 2012)

omer said:


> Almost doing a PB and getting an E PERM, I hate this perm so much. When trying to recognize it's the last one I think about, and once I do I have look at so many things so I know how to rotate the cube in a way I can do the algorithm. And then I do the algorithm wrong, so I have to redo the F2L and get a really bad time.



but but but but but e-perm is awesome!


----------



## TwisterTimmy (Dec 22, 2012)

When you reach a time cap!  ITS HORRRIIIBBBLLEEEE!!! Cant get over a certain average


----------



## Noahaha (Dec 22, 2012)

TwisterTimmy said:


> When you reach a time cap!  ITS HORRRIIIBBBLLEEEE!!! Cant get over a certain average



That's when you learn BLD, and then discover that you're really good at BLD, and then never seriously practice sighted solving again. But seriously, I think the best way to break a barrier is practice other things.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 22, 2012)

When you're Internet goes down so you can't go on your favorite timers.


----------



## omer (Dec 22, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> When you're Internet goes down so you can't go on your favorite timers.



Download an offline one, I suggest Prisma, it's very close to perfect.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 22, 2012)

omer said:


> Download an offline one, I suggest Prisma, it's very close to perfect.



or go old school with a non-computer timer like your phone,or a speedstack timer


----------



## piece popper (Dec 22, 2012)

"You peel the stickers" I take as much time to peal _one_ sticker as I do to solve it, maybe twice as long. I mean, this guy just watched me solve it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

Some one says that your solve video is fake


----------



## BernardoCunha (Dec 23, 2012)

two words: lock ups
i really hate it, but since i don't really speedcube, it's more wheni am solving a cube and it just refuses to move


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

BernardoCunha said:


> two words: lock ups
> i really hate it, but since i don't really speedcube, it's more wheni am solving a cube and it just refuses to move



+1


----------



## BernardoCunha (Dec 23, 2012)

my parents actually are really good in that sense, they get impressed with the speed at which i can solve the cube, and how i can solve the other cubes. they are the people who buy me new cubes, they are really cool


----------



## omer (Dec 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> +1


Am I the only one who doesn't get lock ups? I got lock ups on my lubeless store-bought, but lock ups just don't happen on my badly lubed guhong v2.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

BernardoCunha said:


> my parents actually are really good in that sense, they get impressed with the speed at which i can solve the cube, and how i can solve the other cubes. they are the people who buy me new cubes, they are really cool



Wow I wish my parents were like yours


----------



## JasonK (Dec 23, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> When you're Internet goes down so you can't go on your favorite timers.



What timer do you use? Both Prisma and qqtimer work offline.


----------



## Michael Womack (Dec 23, 2012)

JasonK said:


> What timer do you use? Both Prisma and qqtimer work offline.



How do I get the offline version of qqTimer?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2012)

I use a speedcube timer on my iPod anyway. But I didn't know qqtimer had an offline version.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How do I get the offline version of qqTimer?



Assuming you've used qqtimer on that browser before, you can just go to qqtimer.net. It'll work even if you're not online.


----------



## MaxHsiao (Dec 23, 2012)

When you slip while doing an algorithm causing you to loose place.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2012)

Michael Womack said:


> How do I get the offline version of qqTimer?



File -> Save


----------



## omer (Dec 23, 2012)

Almost getting my first sub 30 solve but getting 30.55 because I kept looking on the timer because I knew I was doing really well... (when I finished F2L it said 18, so I started to get nervous and the last layer took me 12 seconds... I wish I got a better perm, I do R too slowly  )
It happens to me too much times, so many solves would have been so much better if I didn't looki at the timer every second whenever I think I'm doing well.

Well anyway, still a new PB, and I'm proud of it because I didn't have any PLL or OLL skip


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2012)

Method supremacists. Ex. Kirjava and roux


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 23, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Method supremacists. Ex. Kirjava and roux



not really an example...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Dec 23, 2012)

waffle=ijm said:


> not really an example...



Do you need more explanation? Kirjava said to me I was slow I need to learn roux to be fast. I guess Kirjava the annoying thing.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 23, 2012)

Alright, I'm adding to this thread: the most annoying thing is noobs who have no clue what to do when they're given good advice.


----------



## 5BLD (Dec 23, 2012)

TheNextFeliks said:


> Do you need more explanation? Kirjava said to me I was slow I need to learn roux to be fast. I guess Kirjava the annoying thing.



Learn to see irony
Or perhaps the irony is the fact that i ironically think kirjava is being ironic when he's not, just to add to the irony

Also I'd say the most annoying things in cubing are some people. I would say most people but then some people would get annoyed at me.


----------



## piece popper (Dec 23, 2012)

Pieces popping during Blindsolving. It took me like, 15 minutes to memorize.


----------



## yoshinator (Dec 25, 2012)

The people on the forum who ask how to get faster or who complain about speedcubing being hard. Shut up guys, we don't want to hear it.


----------



## Mollerz (Dec 25, 2012)

yoshinator said:


> The people on the forum who ask how to get faster or who complain about speedcubing being hard. Shut up guys, we don't want to hear it.



ESPECIALLY: "I want to get faster but how do I get faster without practicing?"

No.

A lack of advancements on square-1. There are no very good quality square-1s that do not either lock up or pop loads.


----------



## soup (Dec 27, 2012)

Working with smaller cubes, cube lock-ups when using my 3*3 which ruin my times.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Dec 30, 2012)

V Cubes


----------



## penfold1992 (Dec 31, 2012)

the best thing and the worst thing... the community.

i understand the people asking "how can i get faster" because practising is not all you need to become faster, other things can enable you to be a better cuber like breaking down algs and understanding the cube more or learning new methods and incorporating the ideas into your solves. Sometimes people just wish to know what it is that they feel needs work on specifically.
"I am 30 seconds how can i get below 25" well it depends on how long it takes you to do certain parts and how you move the cube...

unfortunately some people and even frequent members have the tendency to say "just practice" or shrug people off with no intention of advice. If you dont have advise to give, dont post in the topic. I have met some nice people who have given great advise but also some nasty people who put themselves into a higher collection of cubers that speak in some kind of cubing language filled with acronyms and "noob" or "practice" comments.

thankfully many people are not like that and are willing to help or at least offer it


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 31, 2012)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> V Cubes



Amen to that.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2012)

penfold1992 said:


> the best thing and the worst thing... the community.
> 
> i understand the people asking "how can i get faster" because practising is not all you need to become faster, other things can enable you to be a better cuber like breaking down algs and understanding the cube more or learning new methods and incorporating the ideas into your solves. Sometimes people just wish to know what it is that they feel needs work on specifically.
> "I am 30 seconds how can i get below 25" well it depends on how long it takes you to do certain parts and how you move the cube...
> ...



Except practising is all you need to do, and it is very good advice. If noobs also stopped asking how to get faster and used the search function, then others wouldn't have to tell them anything.


----------



## JasonK (Dec 31, 2012)

penfold1992 said:


> the best thing and the worst thing... the community.
> 
> i understand the people asking "how can i get faster" because practising is not all you need to become faster, other things can enable you to be a better cuber like breaking down algs and understanding the cube more or learning new methods and incorporating the ideas into your solves. Sometimes people just wish to know what it is that they feel needs work on specifically.
> "I am 30 seconds how can i get below 25" well it depends on how long it takes you to do certain parts and how you move the cube...
> ...



So much this. I'll never understand why people repeat "just practise" over and over again. Yes, practising is the most important thing, and without it you won't get faster, but it is not the only thing involved. If the only advice you can think of is "practise", you might as well not even bother posting.


----------



## uberCuber (Dec 31, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Except practising is all you need to do, and it is very good advice.



It may be all you _need_ to do, but that does not make it very good advice. There are plenty of things you can do besides hundreds upon hundreds of regular speedsolves to improve your times.


----------



## mark49152 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cubing is fun and we want to talk about it, noobs too. Noobs (like me) obviously have more questions than answers but discussing those on the forums is more fun than just search and stay quiet.


----------



## penfold1992 (Dec 31, 2012)

mark49152 said:


> Cubing is fun and we want to talk about it, noobs too. Noobs (like me) obviously have more questions than answers but discussing those on the forums is more fun than just search and stay quiet.



besides i dont think the search function is very good on this forum anyway... its best to just chat with a cuber on skype in my opinion.


----------



## KongShou (Dec 31, 2012)

5x5 last edge parity - been cubing for months now and i still cant remember it


----------



## Youcuber2 (Dec 31, 2012)

N perms, non-cubers, and assembling even layered cubes


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jan 1, 2013)

Youcuber2 said:


> N perms, non-cubers, and assembling even layered cubes



Amen. Most true things ever.


----------



## Hiimmanly (Jan 1, 2013)

Dropping your cube. I just got my first 2x2 and I can't hold onto it to save my life.


----------



## aznanimedude (Jan 1, 2013)

Having to think while I cube. QQ


----------



## tengurocks (Jan 1, 2013)

unlubed moa clocks


----------



## Jakethedrummer (Jan 7, 2013)

Dropping your cube at school and having everybody laugh at you because pieces went all over


----------



## JasonK (Jan 7, 2013)

5.55, 4.36, 4.58, 4.93, *15.72*


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 7, 2013)

What Non-cubers think of us in the bad way.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 7, 2013)

JasonK said:


> 5.55, 4.36, 4.58, 4.93, *15.72*



Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hermanio (Jan 7, 2013)

Annoying things:
me because I get faster really slowly
my Shengshou 4x4 which I could never lube correctly
4x4 dedge parity
Cubes pop at the most illogical times, like on the 3 last turns
I can not find the perfect tension for me
2x2 solves when I mistake the case because I'm trying to be color neutral
doing the cross efficiently without being slow
messing up G perms because I just learned them and get all nervous when I get a G perm during a solve, messing everything up.
Also, lack of money to buy cubes is REALLY annoying because people always talk about new ones and make me want to buy one.


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Mar 12, 2013)

Getting a LL skip after a fail2L


----------



## KrisM (Mar 12, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Looking at the timer, seeing that the solve will be really good and then screwing up



YES. That's exactly my pet peeve on 5x5. I look at the timer after my reduction stage.. like 1:33. So excited I was going to get a sub-2, so I get all nervous, and then boom.. 2:04.


----------



## DavidCubie (Mar 12, 2013)

POPPING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renslay (Mar 12, 2013)

Messing up solves. Continously. Like five in a row. That just really make me angry, which causes more messed up solves. Need a break...


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 12, 2013)

DNFing a would be PB by like 30 seconds (by three pieces or less)


----------



## Iggy (Mar 12, 2013)

A pop during an awesome 3BLD solve. :fp


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 12, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> DNFing a would be PB by like 30 seconds (by three pieces or less)



Lol. Two consecutive these. Fml.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 12, 2013)

Iggy said:


> A pop during an awesome 3BLD solve. :fp



I've done this in comp twice :/


----------



## aznanimedude (Mar 12, 2013)

you did that on the internet for everyone to seeeeeeeeeeee
just so you could 3BLD


----------



## elrog (Mar 12, 2013)

WCA FMC rules and regulations (especially the one about being able to see the scramble), not being able to afford expensive cubes (the 3x3 Dino Cube), and having come up with many different ways on my own to solve the cube and finding that they have already been done and the fact that a single other person ruined my 3 best ideas mad: Heise!!).


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 12, 2013)

Always getting a counting crappy solve official.


----------



## Smiles (Mar 12, 2013)

when you're not sure if you accidentally twisted a corner or not during the scramble.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 12, 2013)

all other things fade in comparison to parity alg fails on big cubes.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Mar 13, 2013)

Getting a PLL skip after a terrible solve. When ss 7x7's lock up, and when advanced cubers are rude to beginners. Also when someone asks you to teach them and they give up before they even get to F2L


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 13, 2013)

Smiles said:


> when you're not sure if you accidentally twisted a corner or not during the scramble.



I agree with this, but when I'm using Prisma I can check with the cube image to see if something's twisted.


----------



## googlebleh (Mar 13, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> Always getting a counting crappy solve official.



Happened to me for *all* my events at Caltech Winter 2013


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 13, 2013)

When you just started cubing even though you could have been cubing all this time.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 13, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> How do you get 3 sub 5 solves in a row?



Because I average sub-5...


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 13, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> When you just started cubing even though you could have been cubing all this time.



Exactly!

When you pop during a really fast solve that could've become a PB


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 13, 2013)

DP


----------



## SnipeCube (Mar 13, 2013)

When you let someone play with a cube (Zhanchi) and they peel the stickers off and joke about it!


----------



## Bh13 (Mar 13, 2013)

non-cubers who think they know a lot about solving just because they have a rubix's cube at home, pops on big cubes, trashed stickeres, and lack of competitions in my area.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> non-cubers who think they know a lot about solving just because they have a rubix's cube at home, pops on big cubes, trashed stickeres, and lack of competitions in my area.



Um, you spelt "Rubik's" wrong after complaining about non cubers not knowing anything about the cube. :fp


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 13, 2013)

Bad cubes
Second block 
Non-cubers


----------



## Zamulacz (Mar 13, 2013)

- non cubers 
- pops
- cool hands
- locks up
- no progress in long time
- learning algs (I really hate that)


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 13, 2013)

reassembling even layered puzzles, those stupid little internal pices that never want to go back. 
bld memo.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 16, 2013)

A would be 4x4 PB but after you stop the timer, you notice the adj swap in the back.


----------



## SenileGenXer (Mar 16, 2013)

Forgetting a well known and well practiced alg. Going back to your old notes and realizing you didn't write down the way you have been actually executing it.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 16, 2013)

cubecraze1 said:


> Um, you spelt "Rubik's" wrong after complaining about non cubers not knowing anything about the cube. :fp



its spelt like that in some countries


----------



## uniacto (Mar 16, 2013)

Chipping stickers less than a week after replacing them. that really makes me annoyed.


----------



## Julian (Mar 16, 2013)

A tiny bit of sticker that distracts you and messes up the flow of your solve.


----------



## elrog (Mar 16, 2013)

I've already posted, but I thought of 2 more things I really don't like. Stickers (I use tiles) and the rubiks magic that has a single solution that works every time.


----------



## Ellsming (Mar 16, 2013)

KongShou said:


> its spelt like that in some countries



I was under the impression people spelled their names the same way whichever country they were in...


----------



## rodri (Mar 16, 2013)

When Non-Cubers say that all it is one move you do over and over again, but when you try to convince its not they never listen :\


----------



## Ross The Boss (Mar 17, 2013)

Smiles said:


> when you're not sure if you accidentally twisted a corner or not during the scramble.



its not hard to find out if a corner is twisted though


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 17, 2013)

Slow internet for the online timers like qqtimer and TTW.

Messing up on PLL of 2x2-7x7 and Megaminx on a solve that should of been a PB.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 17, 2013)

qqtimer is an offline timer so you don't need any internet at all for it to work


----------



## cubecraze1 (Mar 17, 2013)

KongShou said:


> its spelt like that in some countries



Maybe, he's in the US though. It's not spelt like that in the US.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 17, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Slow internet for the online timers like qqtimer and TTW.
> 
> Messing up on PLL of 2x2-7x7 and Megaminx on a solve that should of been a PB.



Use Prisma Puzzle Timer 

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 17, 2013)

rodri said:


> When Non-Cubers say that all it is one move you do over and over again, but when you try to convince its not they never listen :\



I hate that. I did a 4-gen algorithm to show someone it is not the same move and they still said it was.


----------



## bcube (Mar 23, 2013)

Pop


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 23, 2013)

Cube slams on the power/reset button on speedstack timers.


----------



## henkka (Mar 23, 2013)

buy 8x8 
notice one of the corner pieces is damaged
get new corner piece two weeks later
have to take whole cube apart to put the new piece in place


----------



## insane569 (Mar 23, 2013)

This entire forum.
[/LIFE]


----------



## kcl (Mar 24, 2013)

SketchCuber said:


> When your in the middle of a really good solve, then you look up and see that the timer is not running. :fp



THIS 

And I hate it when I make a really dumb error on a solve with an awesome cross (Huge lockup, or a pop) 
Oh one more I hate it when my hands feel like they have arthritis and I can't turn the cube fast for my life..


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 24, 2013)

The most annoying thing is when your about to get a good time, your cube decides to pop and you end up getting something terrible.


----------



## scylla (Mar 24, 2013)

Putting your hands on the timer in BLD between memorisation and solving....

Had that in a Comp with a really easy scramble.....


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 24, 2013)

insane569 said:


> This entire forum.
> [/LIFE]



I've never understood why people say the forum is not as good as it used to be, but that could be because I've only been here for a year and a half. However, I think that saying how much you don't like the forum won't help anything. I'd really like to hear some specific complaints and suggestions for how we as a community can make the forum better. I'm sick of hearing people say the forum is worse without trying to give ways to make it better.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I've never understood why people say the forum is not as good as it used to be, but that could be because I've only been here for a year and a half. However, I think that saying how much you don't like the forum won't help anything. I'd really like to hear some specific complaints and suggestions for how we as a community can make the forum better. I'm sick of hearing people say the forum is worse without trying to give ways to make it better.



Every forum i use has had people saying this for the last year or so. Everyone moans about forums being crap now, yet they have no solution or real evidence to back up their claims. I think social media is killing the internet forum, and younger and younger people are using the internet. And girls, they ruin everything.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 24, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> I've never understood why people say the forum is not as good as it used to be, but that could be because I've only been here for a year and a half. However, I think that saying how much you don't like the forum won't help anything. I'd really like to hear some specific complaints and suggestions for how we as a community can make the forum better. I'm sick of hearing people say the forum is worse without trying to give ways to make it better.



To me the fun is gone. I still enjoy cubing but I don't enjoy being on here. Feels like the forum just slowed down and lost the quality of posting for the fun and jokes. Seems like its all serious post and the only funny thing is when some one starts to humiliate some one.



applemobile said:


> Every forum i use has had people saying this for the last year or so. Everyone moans about forums being crap now, yet they have no solution or real evidence to back up their claims. I think social media is killing the internet forum, and younger and younger people are using the internet. And girls, they ruin everything.



I would say that with younger people starting to join in on the internet, it does ruin somethings. A solution or evidence, well if you ask me, thats dependent on the person. I just dont enjoy being on here as much. It use to be really fun, but in my mind the only thing left is people correcting each other and arguing. I dont get where you get the girls from.


----------



## speedpicker (Mar 24, 2013)

insane569 said:


> I dont get where you get the girls from.



If I knew where to get the girls from I'd definitely spend less time on the forum.


----------



## KongShou (Mar 24, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> I was under the impression people spelled their names the same way whichever country they were in...



yes my zhanchi whenever he has to spell his name he write the same thing. but when other foreigners spell his name for him they always spell it wrong, he gets really annoyed. because a rubiks cube is a person. perfect logic there.


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 24, 2013)

I hate when my cube pops and some of the pieces go into my coffee or whatever I am drinking.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Mar 24, 2013)

Your phone in your pocket vibrates in the middle of a solve and you are so startled you throw the cube in the air. Then the text made me sad.


----------



## RubiksDude (Mar 24, 2013)

insane569 said:


> To me the fun is gone. I still enjoy cubing but I don't enjoy being on here. Feels like the forum just slowed down and lost the quality of posting for the fun and jokes. Seems like its all serious post and the only funny thing is when some one starts to humiliate some one.
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that with younger people starting to join in on the internet, it does ruin somethings. A solution or evidence, well if you ask me, thats dependent on the person. I just dont enjoy being on here as much. It use to be really fun, but in my mind the only thing left is people correcting each other and arguing. I dont get where you get the girls from.




I would have to say that this is definitely true. When I joined, I feel like the forums were much more active and the content had more quality to it. I had quit cubing for a few years, but when I came back, it seemed like nothing new had been created. Except for the fact that the world record had been broken like 20 more times. I remember when Erik Akkersdijk held the world record. I come back and there's this Feliks Zemdegs dude who holds like 12 world records.. lol.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 24, 2013)

KongShou said:


> because a rubiks cube is a person. perfect logic there.



Erno Rubik is the man who invented the cube. Therefore, it's called the Rubik's Cube for that reason.


----------



## JF1zl3 (Mar 26, 2013)

I hate how work drains all my energy and then I can't use my fingers to the extent I normally can, therefore horrible times.


----------



## elrog (Mar 26, 2013)

insane569 said:


> To me the fun is gone. I still enjoy cubing but I don't enjoy being on here. Feels like the forum just slowed down and lost the quality of posting for the fun and jokes. Seems like its all serious post and the only funny thing is when some one starts to humiliate some one.



You must not be searching the interesting threads then. I learn more about the cube nearly everyday from just reading ideas on the forums.

@ next post: Maby you just sped up?  I like to think this when I see things go slow... Cool signature. I like it.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 26, 2013)

elrog said:


> You must not be searching the interesting threads then. I learn more about the cube nearly everyday from just reading ideas on the forums.



Yea you can still learn a lot, but having been on here for about 2 years it's really hard to find something that I don't already know or have previewed before. And its not the threads that are the problem. Its that the entire forum seems to have slowed down. Or at least it feels like it to me.


----------



## Noahaha (Mar 26, 2013)

insane569 said:


> Yea you can still learn a lot, but having been on here for about 2 years it's really hard to find something that I don't already know or have previewed before. And its not the threads that are the problem. Its that the entire forum seems to have slowed down. Or at least it feels like it to me.



I think that after a while you've just seen most things. You could be right, but it could also be because speedcubing knowledge is expanding slowly, so at first when you haven't seen anything, everything seems new, but the further along you get, the harder it is to find new and interesting things.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 26, 2013)

When my brother takes my phone when I am busy cubing after I have told him not to at least ten times. I always have to stop my solve because of this. This is especially annoying when I am going to get a sub-15 time.


----------



## hcfong (Mar 26, 2013)

cxinlee said:


> When my brother takes my phone when I am busy cubing after I have told him not to at least ten times. I always have to stop my solve because of this. This is especially annoying when I am going to get a sub-15 time.



Finish the solve first and then go after your brother.


----------



## cxinlee (Mar 26, 2013)

hcfong said:


> Finish the solve first and then go after your brother.


My phone didn't a have password. It now will.


----------



## lula (Mar 27, 2013)

Peoples hands moving so fast you cant catch it on camera?


----------



## kcl (Mar 27, 2013)

lula said:


> Peoples hands moving so fast you cant catch it on camera?



I have another.. When a stupid @$$ decides to say "Look I can do that too", grab the cube, and attempt to do pathetic finger tricks, popping the cube everywhere.


----------



## cannon4747 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rubiksfreak said:


> Getting a PLL skip after a terrible solve. When ss 7x7's lock up, and when advanced cubers are rude to beginners. Also when someone asks you to teach them and they give up before they even get to F2L



Why would you teach a beginner f2l? a beginner's lbl should be sufficient for a newbie... what I hate is teaching the intuitive parts and when they cant understand notation...


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 28, 2013)

Getting a 3 min 6x6 redux time and then an explosion on you first f2l pair


----------



## Spaxxy (Mar 28, 2013)

Having to reassemble my Teraminx after a massive explosion of pieces, EVERYONE I MEET telling me that "They could only do one side", having to deal with poorly made puzzles, cubies popping off in the middle of a potentially amazing solve.
But most annoying of all, a couple years ago some ***** in my boy scout troop took my freshly re-stickered 4x4 without my permission, screwing with it, getting frustrated, and then peeling off half of the stickers and putting them in random places, making the cube unsolvable, and forcing me to buy new stickers.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 29, 2013)

when people do this on the forums, and most of the posts aren't helpful:


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

When I get done cleanly lubing my cube and it decides to drop and get dirty.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 29, 2013)

uniacto said:


> when people do this on the forums, and most of the posts aren't helpful:



All of my this^^^^^^ I'm surprised he hasn't gotten an infraction or anything yet (afaik).


----------



## radmin (Mar 29, 2013)

When your ZhanChi turns gummy and no matter what you do it, it stays gummy. (Including cleaning each piece with goo gone and a tooth brush)


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 29, 2013)

Taking apart you cube and find hair wrapped around the core and wonder How the hell did it get there?


----------



## TopCuber (Mar 29, 2013)

Tensioning even-layered cubes
Rubiks brand cubes
Non-cubers
Lack of competitions in my area (i wonder why I NOT live in West Europe)
V-cubes
Nights (I cant solve during them 
Poor lighting and poor recognition
Japanese color scheme
Pillowed cubes' corners (they look ugly)
And I'm stuck at 22s avgs
My 5x5s
lack of freeslicing tutorials


----------



## danfresh666 (Apr 1, 2013)

Messing up my first 2 blocks and then slow turning because you know you will get a bad time and then poof a CMLL skip


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

Solving a 4x4/6x6 with reduction and finishing the edge paring and then making the cross for 3x3 stage and fiound out that 2 of the centers need to be swithced.


----------



## DavidCubie (Apr 1, 2013)

Getting LL skip while not timing.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 1, 2013)

DavidCubie said:


> Getting LL skip while not timing.



True or easy F2L pares as in there mostly done.


----------



## yoshinator (Apr 2, 2013)

TopCuber said:


> Tensioning even-layered cubes
> Rubiks brand cubes
> Non-cubers
> Lack of competitions in my area (i wonder why I NOT live in West Europe)
> ...



(in the same order)
I don't get what the problem is, just pull apart the centers
you can sub-12 with them
I know that feel
"
Get brighter stickers
get better lighting and practice
become CN
lol
Complain about it on the forums, it's the ultimate technique to improving
get a shenshou and mod it
that's because there's nothing to be taught


----------



## uniacto (Apr 2, 2013)

TopCuber said:


> Japanese color scheme



hey hey Japanese color scheme is smexy.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 2, 2013)

uniacto said:


> hey hey Japanese color scheme is smexy.



Try solving a 4x4 with the standard color scheme then after that try one with the Japanese color scheme.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 2, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> Try solving a 4x4 with the standard color scheme then after that try one with the Japanese color scheme.



46.951 no parity
54.639 double parity


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 3, 2013)

Having a bandage on finger that gets in the way of doing fingertricks.


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 3, 2013)

I can think of worse things. Like losing leg circulation during feet, being talked to after 45 mins of multi memo or exploding a 444 on a metal bridge which has holes in it. Fortunately the last one only happened to me in a dream, back when all I'd dream about is cubing and taking trips to places


----------



## The Supreme One (Apr 3, 2013)

yoshinator said:


> TopCuber said:
> 
> 
> > Tensioning even-layered cubes
> ...


?????
PROFIT!!!

REAL: freeslicing is actually really easy. what you do is you just don't reform the centers after each edge; then in the last four edges, you do rreform the centers. if you have some foresight, you can laso usually solve an edge while you're reforming your centers. _Everything_ else is literally the same.


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 6, 2013)

1. Inspection time. One of my old moans but as times get faster it becomes even more ridiculous. A solve starts when you first glimpse the puzzle, not 15 seconds, 2 seconds or 6 years after! Mentally registering the position of the cubies and deciding on the first move is as much part of the solve as the rest of it. Stop this farce now and lets see the real times! 
Ok, so in practise it's too late, the damage has been done. Speedcubing is about fun and to change it now would be awful for most of you guys. Such a shame I can't go back in time and stop it ever existing. If I could it would then be interesting to see the reaction to someone now suggesting that some arbitrary inspection time should be introduced. I believe there would be absolute outrage and rightly so.
2. Increasingly rounded corners to the squares on some new speedcubes. I don't feel as passionate about this but when it starts to look silly and artificial it doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## Ellsming (Apr 6, 2013)

Tony Fisher said:


> 1. Inspection time. One of my old moans but as times get faster it becomes even more ridiculous. A solve starts when you first glimpse the puzzle, not 15 seconds, 2 seconds or 6 years after! Mentally registering the position of the cubies and deciding on the first move is as much part of the solve as the rest of it. Stop this farce now and lets see the real times!
> Ok, so in practise it's too late, the damage has been done. Speedcubing is about fun and to change it now would be awful for most of you guys. Such a shame I can't go back in time and stop it ever existing. If I could it would then be interesting to see the reaction to someone now suggesting that some arbitrary inspection time should be introduced. I believe there would be absolute outrage and rightly so.
> 2. Increasingly rounded corners to the squares on some new speedcubes. I don't feel as passionate about this but when it starts to look silly and artificial it doesn't seem right to me.




These are both very interesting points. As for the first one, I don't think it will ever change and I think most people are happy about that, but maybe there should be an event created specifically without inspection? Seems a bit drastic for such a small change but it's a different way of solving the puzzle - you don't have time to choose a starting face strategically (or if you do you risk taking too long to pick one), and you can't look ahead and plan your first few moves which effectively makes the first part of the solve completely memorised while you mentally work on the next stage.
I don't know anything about other timed puzzle-esque events but I'm sure the majority of those don't allow planning time - can you imagine a timed sudoku puzzle where you were allowed inspection? It just seems silly.


As for your second point... I agree. There should be a line drawn somewhere between convenience for speed-cubing, i.e. how far it can corner-cut, etc. and how the puzzle looks. I've seen modded 4x4s (florian/consta or something, I believe?) that, to me, just look silly. Just makes you wonder how far it can/will go.


----------



## Skye (Apr 6, 2013)

When the pieces inside my 4x4x4 pop out :/


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 6, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> As for your second point... I agree. There should be a line drawn somewhere between convenience for speed-cubing, i.e. how far it can corner-cut, etc. and how the puzzle looks. I've seen modded 4x4s (florian/consta or something, I believe?) that, to me, just look silly. Just makes you wonder how far it can/will go.



So speedcubing qualities should be sacrificed for...looks? That I won't understand.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 6, 2013)

U3's after PLL skip.


----------



## googlebleh (Apr 6, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> As for your second point... I agree. There should be a line drawn somewhere between convenience for speed-cubing, i.e. how far it can corner-cut, etc. and how the puzzle looks. I've seen modded 4x4s (florian/consta or something, I believe?) that, to me, just look silly. Just makes you wonder how far it can/will go.



That's a matter of opinion. The holes make it look sexyfine.


----------



## MalusDB (Apr 6, 2013)

Knowing none of us will ever _really_ be "fast enough". Bittersweet aspect, but it is annoying to think you will never get to a stage where you think "I literally have exhausted all possible ways of improving speed/fmc/whatever you fancy". At least for me, that can go either way, I bet many of you love this aspect.


----------



## applemobile (Apr 6, 2013)

Roux solvers who can't go 5 seconds without exclaiming that they solve using roux.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 6, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> As for your second point... I agree. There should be a line drawn somewhere between convenience for speed-cubing, i.e. how far it can corner-cut, etc. and how the puzzle looks. I've seen modded 4x4s (florian/consta or something, I believe?) that, to me, just look silly. Just makes you wonder how far it can/will go.



i have to disagree/agree with this. I disagree because the rounded florian mod done to 4x4s and 5x5s make it corner cut better. I agree because I watched an algorithmist video on modded 4x4s and she said that she florian modded her 4x4 even more (and it was a LOT) so that it would look better with the fitted stickers, which I thought was pretty silly.


----------



## ninja cuber (Apr 13, 2013)

-Learn F2L same average
-Learn PLL same average
-Learn OLL same average
-Learn ZBLL same average
-Learn OLLL same average
-Learn all 43 quintillion gods number algs same average
-getting a good cube same average
-not practicing same average 
- and the list for that goes on
-non cubers thinking i undo the scramble
-parents who dislike cubing
-fails in good solves
-distractions in BLD
-drops cube in good OH solve
-7x7 explodes
-stickers peeling XD
-learning a new method
-reading random lists about other ppls annoyances
-hatred for non cubers
-lockups
-dollar store cubes
-keychain cubes
-wittwo v2s
-v-cube quality
-little kids who think they're fast when averaging a min
-when u improve so much its not funny
-snapping peices and stuff
-modding/sanding huge cubes
-the list continues


----------



## Michael Womack (May 5, 2013)

Doing OH and cube flies out of hand.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

People who say it's faster to peel the stickers off. Especially when I'm using a tiled cube :fp
People who hide my cube when scrambling, thinking the way I solve revolves on my 'undoing' the scramble.
Scrambling a cube


----------



## Lchu613 (May 7, 2013)

Explosions on "unpoppable" cubes that are too loose.
(They can be painful if a corner hit you in the eye)


----------



## sneze2r (May 7, 2013)

Worst thing in speedcubing is stres in official 3bld attempts(or You can put here any event You are good at)...shaking hands are unavoidable, don't matter how i am focused or try to relax...


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 7, 2013)

When parent of kids who Are cubing are uploading videos of kids while cubing and then post the age of the kid in the tittle.
Like yu da hyun dad he always says how old she is. There is no freaking point to how old u are of course if u are 3 but not when beening 9. The only way you can judge someone is by cube method and period of cubing. I am 12/5 and I am cubing for 1 year and 3 months and my PB average is 10.61 ( set today  ) he age doesn't say anything sorry if I am annoying some of u guys but I really needed to say this


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Roux solvers who can't go 5 seconds without exclaiming that they solve using roux.



I totally get this..... i use roux.... damn it, i did it again.


----------



## MorrisKid101 (May 7, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> When parent of kids who Are cubing are uploading videos of kids while cubing and then post the age of the kid in the tittle.
> Like yu da hyun dad he always says how old she is. There is no freaking point to how old u are of course if u are 3 but not when beening 9. The only way you can judge someone is by cube method and period of cubing. I am 12/5 and I am cubing for 1 year and 3 months and my PB average is 10.61 ( set today  ) he age doesn't say anything sorry if I am annoying some of u guys but I really needed to say this



Who else didn't understand a word of that?


----------



## Ross The Boss (May 7, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Who else didn't understand a word of that?


it wasnt writen very well but it wasnt hard to understand


----------



## 5BLD (May 7, 2013)

Antonie faz fan said:


> When parent of kids who Are cubing are uploading videos of kids while cubing and then post the age of the kid in the tittle.
> Like yu da hyun dad he always says how old she is. There is no freaking point to how old u are of course if u are 3 but not when beening 9. The only way you can judge someone is by cube method and period of cubing. I am 12/5 and I am cubing for 1 year and 3 months and my PB average is 10.61 ( set today  ) he age doesn't say anything sorry if I am annoying some of u guys but I really needed to say this



This makes sense (though watch your spelling, there are some people who can only understand perfect english). I agree wholly, I find it really demeaning for everyone, mostly the child in fact. In fact I have a problem with parents uploading videos of their kids in the first place, i believe they should record and upload whatever they want, not that their parents choose what to record and where to upload. Seriously what does a 3 year old kid get out of it? All of the 'glory' if there even is any goes to the parents.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 8, 2013)

well sorry is it my fault that i am 12/5 and i am growing up with 3 languages and english is the 3rd i never leanred english at school i learned from youtube it is very hard for me to rite and pronounce words in 3 different languages when i. and the most iritading part is that 1 of those has a different alfabet so pleas do not complain about my english


----------



## brian724080 (May 8, 2013)

Hate it when non-cubers think they know anything about this sport.
Such as...
'I can scramble it better than you' - turns the middle slices and the cube returns to it's original state...
'If you scramble it you can just memorize the moves and turn them back'
'Wow I can only solve 5 sides but not the 6th' - impossible...
'Hey how fast can you solve this?' Me: 'In 20 seconds' *Shows (legit) video* 'LIES THAT IS FAST-FORWARDED' = =


----------



## YddEd (May 8, 2013)

When my cube pops and a friend (non cuber) thinks I'm cheating while reassembling.


----------



## szalejot (May 8, 2013)

Epic non-cuber question: "And you can solve EVERY scramble?" :-D


----------



## mark49152 (May 8, 2013)

5BLD said:


> All of the 'glory' if there even is any goes to the parents.


Nothing wrong with proud parents. Better than having ones who don't care, or none at all!


----------



## CY (May 8, 2013)

Modding cubes. Why don't the manufacturer's just make perfect cubes? It takes ages and sometimes I fail at it
Assembling cubes. Especially the panshi. I assembled it and had to take it apart cos i remembered i didn't lube the core yet :/


----------



## cxinlee (May 8, 2013)

I don't know about you, but those "Need help getting faster" threads really tick me off. I mean, who doesn't want to get faster (maybe a few but still)?


----------



## nqwe (May 8, 2013)

Cubers complaining about non-cubers. that annoys the f**k out of me.


----------



## rj (May 8, 2013)

I agree too much


----------



## Shadowcat (May 9, 2013)

Non-cubers who saw me buying cubes think that I'm too dumb to probably even solve it. :fp


----------



## BaconCuber (May 9, 2013)

When you are on a really good roll, then you have to go somewhere... When you get back, your hands are cold and you can't cube anymore.


----------



## MasterROBO360 (May 18, 2013)

When this happens:

Me: *standing around in school, random solving 3x3 for fun*
Non-cuber: *sees me moving really fast* Hey, I can solve that! *rips cube out of my hands, turns one side, turns it back* SEE?
Me: *takes cube back* Well, okay, so I guess you can solve it if I mix it up... *scrambles cube and gives it to non-cuber*
Non-cuber: You ***hole!

Yes, this actually happened.


----------



## ~Adam~ (May 18, 2013)

So many 4x4s but none that are great out of the box IMO.


----------



## noe1995 (May 18, 2013)

-G Perms
-Nasty Pops
-Lack of Physical Stores
-Learning new thing and not getting faster
-Not being Feliks Zemdegs Or Mat Valks
but on the bright side I bet I could beat them in basketball


----------



## CubezUBR (May 31, 2013)

white cubes getting dirt and grime and lube in the gaps where you put together the edges and getting called a nerd by my family (im actually very dumb)


----------



## TDM (May 31, 2013)

When an edge piece pops while you are scrambling and hits you in the face.
Also, EO lines. They take too much time! (all of my inspection time and 15s out of the 45s it takes me to do a ZZ solve)


Spoiler



and CFOP


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 1, 2013)

When you're at WR pace, and then your cube explodes, or you get a +2 after you finished.
Kevin Hays has gotten these cases for 6x6 and 5x5.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 1, 2013)

When I'm trying to do 2x2 faster and it locks up and makes my solve 15 seconds +


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 1, 2013)

"
5.55, 4.36, 4.58, 4.93, 15.72"

Bahahaha. Oh man i have read every single post up til this point and this is the funniest ever


----------



## kcl (Jun 1, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> "
> 5.55, 4.36, 4.58, 4.93, 15.72"
> 
> Bahahaha. Oh man i have read every single post up til this point and this is the funniest ever



Agreed. 

When idio ts try and turn as fast as you and pop the cube all over the world..
When you or anyone else drops the cube and screws up the tensions..


----------



## Patrick M (Jun 1, 2013)

My main complaint is how no competitions are really close to me. Also when non cubers say videos are fake on youtube when real.


----------



## Cubemaestro (Jun 1, 2013)

FinnGamer said:


> Looking at the timer, seeing that the solve will be really good and then screwing up


Same as that bro
also not being faz or mats but i could beat them in soccer or cricket or tennis or table tennis or badminton or studies though ( i am obssesed with sports and cubes) LOL


----------



## rj (Jun 23, 2013)

No comps near here
When I'm cubing on the toilet and it pops and a piece falls in
My LL is the same speed as my F2L
Not knowing any other speedcubers
Being slow


----------



## windhero (Jun 23, 2013)

Noticing that you're slowing down and not improving. God damn 3x3.


----------



## Qthulu (Jun 24, 2013)

Locking up on my 5x5 which kills my solve. If it locks up, it bandages so badly... I normally need about half a minute to release it.
Now that's really, really annoying.


----------



## Username (Jun 24, 2013)

A-perms with AUF lol


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jun 24, 2013)

that being of by a single M slice is a DNF. WAC, Y U HATE ROUX USERS? i mean, it is only one one finger trick away from being solved (like a U move) but they still count it as two separate moves. nobody even does M as R r' anymore. the wca needs to use STM.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jun 24, 2013)

No competitions close to me (Oregon is not a good cubing state, lol. The closest competition to ever come to me was a 2+ hour drive away. On the bright side, though, it means that even though I am pretty slow, I am ranked 4th in the state for 3x3 single.)
When my cube overturns and either locks up or screws up my algorithm
When I have an amazing F2L, look at the timer, then screw up the last layer
Non-cubers who just make the most *****ic comments
N-perms (Hate those things)
When I get a horrible run of solves and it just basically ruins my entire day


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jun 24, 2013)

Things that annoy me:

-The fact that I get hot hands after spending half an hour cubing
-Pops where one of the pieces hits you in the face/neck/private parts
-Stickers which peel/chip
-Cleaning out cube dust
-The fact that Mom doesn't like me pulling my cube open to clean it out because she thinks I'll break it
-Screwing up because I saw that I was getting a good time
-Screwing up because I broke my PB on the previous solve


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 24, 2013)

The pain of moding a cube to make it better.


----------



## yockee (Jun 24, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> that being of by a single M slice is a DNF. WAC, Y U HATE ROUX USERS? i mean, it is only one one finger trick away from being solved (like a U move) but they still count it as two separate moves. nobody even does M as R r' anymore. the wca needs to use STM.



I still do M as R r'.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 24, 2013)

when I'm about to get a 5 second solve on sim then I do something stupid and turn it into a 15 or something slow


----------



## kcl (Jun 24, 2013)

When I'm about to get a PB and a huge lockup or screwed up alg makes it turn into the worst solve in the session


----------



## DistinctThought (Jun 28, 2013)

1) When you order a new speedcube you are excited to try, but instead receive a Mini Alpha... Ouch.

2) When your cube doesn't solve in the end because somewhere along the line you mistook blue for green or vice versa.


----------



## Qthulu (Jul 1, 2013)

From my first-hand experience: Pops on big cubes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 1, 2013)

Qthulu said:


> From my first-hand experience: Pops on big cubes.



I hate those dreadful big cube Explosions like the one Kevin Has had on his so close 6x6 WR


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 1, 2013)

I hate

"how do you do that?"

what the HECK am I supposed to tell them to keep the conversation going?


----------



## kcl (Jul 1, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> I hate
> 
> "how do you do that?"
> 
> what the HECK am I supposed to tell them to keep the conversation going?



I show them all the steps . I hate when they ask the secret, and then ask if I can teach them in 5 seconds..


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 1, 2013)

Blindfold solving, and the phone ringing during execution.


----------



## Qthulu (Jul 1, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> I show them all the steps . I hate when they ask the secret, and then ask if I can teach them in 5 seconds..


Yeah, but if they are seriously interested, I'm showing them the steps.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 2, 2013)

-Every session I start out with 1 or 3 really good solves(low or even sub 20) and after that I get worse. Happens almost every time and I don't know why. Maybe excitement, but it doesn't seem to be the case.
-Sometimes I start a solve and it feels like it would be good, but then I notice a cross edge in the top layer. Or I switch 2 cross edges and notice it during F2L or even later. 
It's horrible and should never happen..
-I see that I have an easy cross, sometimes a good opportunity for an XCross, start out and screw it up. And if I don't screw it up, the solve ends up being pretty slow anyway..
-When timing myself, I lock up a lot during PLL algorithms which I can execute pretty fast usually. I got rid of that for the most part tho, it's all about relaxing and not pressuring myself

Oh and in general: The 20s barrier, forgetting OLL algs because they don't come up often(X case I hate you!!) or because they are similiar to others(fish cases/W cases)


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 2, 2013)

Restickering a puzzle with high amounts of stickers by hand where place each sticker on one by one Example: 11x11 or a Petaminx


----------



## MorrisKid101 (Jul 2, 2013)

rj said:


> No comps near here
> *When I'm cubing on the toilet and it pops and a piece falls in*
> My LL is the same speed as my F2L
> Not knowing any other speedcubers
> Being slow



Ok, bit too much info there. I don't have the guts or the strange twisted mind to ask how you get it out.


----------



## KongShou (Jul 2, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Ok, bit too much info there. I don't have the guts or the strange twisted mind to ask how you get it out.



You take it out with your finger


----------



## rj (Jul 2, 2013)

MorrisKid101 said:


> Ok, bit too much info there. I don't have the guts or the strange twisted mind to ask how you get it out.



With tongs.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 3, 2013)

Thing that annoys me most about speedcubing - knowing that in order to go faster I need to slow down, but not wanting to slow down because I'm getting faster (albeit WAAAAY too slowly), so ending up going faster and getting slower, instead of going slower and getting faster, and as a result getting faster, but slower.

Ifyagetsme?!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 3, 2013)

pipkiksass said:


> Thing that annoys me most about speedcubing - knowing that in order to go faster I need to slow down, but not wanting to slow down because I'm getting faster (albeit WAAAAY too slowly), so ending up going faster and getting slower, instead of going slower and getting faster, and as a result getting faster, but slower.
> 
> Ifyagetsme?!


the key is to combine slow turning and fast turning and use them a different points of the solve. 


dropping my cube (not during a solve or anything, just dropping in the ground). its a little thing, but it is very annoying.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> dropping my cube. its a little thing, but it is very annoying.


Dropping my cube in the middle of LSE and making my sub 25 solve turn into a sub 30-40 solve XD


----------



## ultimate enemy (Jul 3, 2013)

Dropping my cube and not being able to get it myself because of a hurt back.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 3, 2013)

When you cut your finger so you have to wear a bandaid. Especially on index finger. At least if on right hand, can practice oh.

When the cube pops and gets cube dust all over.


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 3, 2013)

When people say I'm faking it):


----------



## MaikeruKonare (Jul 3, 2013)

Only having online -no IRL- cubing friends.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 3, 2013)

MaikeruKonare said:


> Only having online -no IRL- cubing friends.



^THIS :-(


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 3, 2013)

cannon4747 said:


> I hate
> 
> "how do you do that?"
> 
> what the HECK am I supposed to tell them to keep the conversation going?


"practice practice practice"


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 3, 2013)

After doing F2L on the 3x3 stage of 4x4/6x6/8x8 you notice that 2 of the centers need to be switched ether 90 or 180 degrees.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

My brother smashed my ShengShou 4 x 4 into pieces on purpose, and he continuously threatens to smash all my other cubes.... Now I hide them and say I sold them all. 

EDIT: If you want to know whats the worst part, its hiding the fact that I'm a Speedcuber in my own house. :C


----------



## SirWaffle (Jul 3, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> My brother smashed my ShengShou 4 x 4 into pieces on purpose, and he continuously threatens to smash all my other cubes.... Now I hide them and say I sold them all



I keep a lot of my cubes in a locking box. You should do the same.


----------



## 1LastSolve (Jul 3, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> I keep a lot of my cubes in a locking box. You should do the same.



Imma do that  good idea


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 3, 2013)

1LastSolve said:


> My brother smashed my ShengShou 4 x 4 into pieces on purpose, and he continuously threatens to smash all my other cubes.... Now I hide them and say I sold them all.
> 
> EDIT: If you want to know whats the worst part, its hiding the fact that I'm a Speedcuber in my own house. :C



Why would he smash your cube?


----------



## Wulf (Jul 3, 2013)

Solving with cross on blue, and trying to learn f2l from websites that assume you solve cross on white.

It's nothing I can't get past or anything, just ever so slightly aggravating.


----------



## Renslay (Jul 3, 2013)

Wulf said:


> Solving with cross on blue, and trying to learn f2l from websites that assume you solve cross on white.
> 
> It's nothing I can't get past or anything, just ever so slightly aggravating.



Almost every Roux video explains or shows yellow/white on top, while I'm using red/orange on top, since I learned from Roux's original site... I feel your pain.


----------



## noob (Jul 4, 2013)

Most annoying part is getting started...Hello Algorithms!


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 4, 2013)

noob said:


> Most annoying part is getting started...Hello Algorithms!



This along with learning a new Algorithms for a cretin case for a different way of solving the cube example learning an Algorithm for the Z-perm on a fused cube that dose't use the M moves.


----------



## rubikmaster (Jul 4, 2013)

what sucks is no competitions in my country, there was only one competition which was 2 years ago (which is the only one I've ever been to)
completely messing up your solve and then realising it would've been a PLL skip
the moment when you know your solve is gonna be super fast and then you become nervous and completely fail or, even worse, you get a pop


----------



## TMOY (Jul 4, 2013)

rubikmaster said:


> what sucks is no competitions in my country, there was only one competition which was 2 years ago (which is the only one I've ever been to)


Aren't foreign competitions an option ? There are comps in neighboring countries, and now that Croatia is part of the EU going there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 4, 2013)

About to get a good time but you mess up on OLL/PLL or you do the wrong ALG for PLL/OLL


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Jul 4, 2013)

No comps in Florida...


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 4, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> No comps in Florida...



If I remember that world champs of 2005 was in Florida I think it was in Orlando or Miami.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 4, 2013)

CheesecakeCuber said:


> No comps in Florida...



You should host one then.


----------



## slinky773 (Jul 5, 2013)

Either cubes constantly locking up (I'm looking at you, Rubik's Brand) or popping.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 5, 2013)

Music. i cant listen to music or i solve poorly, on the other hand, i _really_ want to listen to music .

Those days where you gust cant focus on a solve. 

DNF from slice move.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 5, 2013)

Ross The Boss said:


> Music. i cant listen to music or i solve poorly, on the other hand, i _really_ want to listen to music .
> 
> Those days where you gust cant focus on a solve.
> 
> DNF from slice move.



Yep, I sympathize with you completely. Well, almost. I am learning Roux, though, and also think that the WCA should use STM.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 5, 2013)

Sub-6 seond first three paris and then screwing the lookahead on the final pair to ruin a near perfect solve.

OR: excellent F2L followed by crappy OLL case or doing the wrong PLL.


----------



## weirdesky (Jul 6, 2013)

I know someone's already said it, but

Finger pain.


----------



## rj (Jul 6, 2013)

weirdesky said:


> I know someone's already said it, but
> 
> Finger pain.


And wrist aches.


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 6, 2013)

I hate it when my cube pops and the pieces fall under a desk, and when I finally get it out it's covered in dust.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 6, 2013)

Eazoon said:


> I hate it when my cube pops and the pieces fall under a desk, and when I finally get it out it's covered in dust.



Or the part flys into your drink.


----------



## Parity Case (Jul 8, 2013)

rock1313 said:


> What is the worst\most annoying thing in speed cubing in your opinion?



The endless groupies.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Jul 8, 2013)

The fact that I have to interact with people gets to bug me a bit.

Just kidding, but there are some people out there who irritate me.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 8, 2013)

Florida had a competition recently in 2011, but then the only close delegate moved away. It is very sad. Where do y'all Florida cubers live? I am livin' in Sarasota.


----------



## KeroMena (Jul 8, 2013)

having to sticker cubes.


----------



## Edward (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool Frog said:


> Florida had a competition recently in 2011, but then the only close delegate moved away. It is very sad. Where do y'all Florida cubers live? I am livin' in Sarasota.



Sup J-Hard
Still in Jacksonville 
(Wish you could've met up with me and C-Hard that one time. Could've used some help lol)


----------



## windhero (Jul 8, 2013)

Assembling the cube and dropping a spring or a washer. Takes an eternity to find those sum*****es.


----------



## Bird (Jul 8, 2013)

when playing 3OH,my left hand carelessly touches the timer


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 8, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> The endless groupies.



^This... I wish I'd discovered cubing before I got married!


----------



## windhero (Jul 9, 2013)

Having a 5x5 while sitting on the toilet and having a piece fall in. God damnit.

Improving your PB. By 0.028%. Yay, 4x4 is now 1:05,83 instead of 1:05,98.

Breaking in a stiff Vcube 7

Stickering a Vcube 7

All in a days work.


----------



## Czery (Jul 9, 2013)

windhero said:


> Having a 5x5 while sitting on the toilet and having a piece fall in.



zomg. Cubing in the bathroom. What has the world come to? 

Just curious, do you still use that 5x5?


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 9, 2013)

Someday y'all are gonna have babies and the fear of poop will be forever washed from your mind.

Poop is everywhere. Everything you eat has already been eaten and pooped many times and the natural world will continue this sequence long after you are gone.

The least dangerous poop on the planet is your own. Just before you pooped it, it was a part of you. Getting a little of it on you isn't going to be a problem.

Sometimes people end up taking antibiotics that eliminate the bacteria in their system. It's very painful to live like this, you need the bacteria to properly digest your food. So a traditional nurse's solution is to give them a peanut butter and jelly sandwich with a little poop in it. Eighteen hours later they're magically all better.

Here's an article on a closely related subject (poop transplants) at the NY Times, the nation's leading newspaper:
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/01/17/h...eatment-works-study-finds.html?pagewanted=all

Now, go enjoy your 5x5 and keep your knees together when you're solving in the bathroom.

This reminds me of why I wash my hands after a session scrambling people's cubes at a contest.


----------



## Risos (Jul 9, 2013)

Un-oriented edges when doing the cross.


----------



## Lagom (Jul 11, 2013)

There's luck involved. I don't like that...

It's just a matter of time until someone breaks the WR with a LL skip


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 11, 2013)

Lagom said:


> There's luck involved. I don't like that...
> 
> It's just a matter of time until someone breaks the WR with a LL skip



Or faking the WR


----------



## 161803398874989 (Jul 21, 2013)

Getting nervous and doing bad solves when there's a timer involved.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

When you are sub-20 and get sup-30 times. 
Twisttheweb. 
People who get annoyed by cubing. 
Not winning contests with really good cube prizes.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 21, 2013)

Loosing your mains on the day or the night of a Comp. And thats why I have backups for most of them.


----------



## Bh13 (Jul 21, 2013)

Non-cubers who think they know everything about cubing just because they can solve a 3x3.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 21, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Non-cubers who think they know everything about cubing just because they can solve a 3x3.



Aren't Non-Cuber anyone who can't solve a 3x3.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 21, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Non-cubers who think they know everything about cubing just because they can solve a 3x3.


Did non-cubers turn into people who can solve cubes now?


----------



## MirzaCubing (Jul 21, 2013)

I think he means they know how to solve a Rubik's Cube but they don't practice speedsolving it like we do  I don't really classify those people as "cubers" either.


----------



## rj (Jul 21, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Did non-cubers turn into people who can solve cubes now?



My little brother can solve a 3x3, and he's not a "cuber"


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 21, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> I think he means they know how to solve a Rubik's Cube but they don't practice speedsolving it like we do  I don't really classify those people as "cubers" either.



Just like how someone who just knows how to walk isn't really a runner.


----------



## rj (Jul 21, 2013)

TheNextFeliks said:


> When you are sub-20 and get sup-30 times.
> Twisttheweb.
> People who get annoyed by cubing.
> Not winning contests with really good cube prizes.


Why TTW?


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Jul 21, 2013)

rj said:


> Why TTW?



1. Scrambles are too lucky
2. Glitches a lot on me.


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 21, 2013)

Almost sub 15, but get 15+ sup 20 solves in an average of 100.
Not understanding Phasing.
When I get an even worse time on a lucky scramble then I would on a hard one.
Your 3x3 average is way better compared to your average on any other puzzle.


----------



## TMOY (Jul 21, 2013)

Bh13 said:


> Non-cubers who think they know everything about cubing just because they can solve a 3x3.



Cubers who think they know everything about cubing just because they have learnt and practised the mainstream methods for a couple of puzzles and are able to go fast with them can be much worse.


----------



## kcl (Jul 21, 2013)

Starting a great avg of 100.. And then starting to wear out making it crappy at the end.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 21, 2013)

Improving in massive jumps, then falling back for a couple weeks to return to that excellent average.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 21, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Someday y'all are gonna have babies and the fear of poop will be forever washed from your mind.
> 
> Poop is everywhere. Everything you eat has already been eaten and pooped many times and the natural world will continue this sequence long after you are gone.
> 
> ...



when people randomly post **** about ****. also, those fake posts about popping pieces into the toilet. no one believes those posts, but if you do... lol.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2013)

MirzaCubing said:


> I think he means they know how to solve a Rubik's Cube but they don't practice speedsolving it like we do  I don't really classify those people as "cubers" either.



That would qualify me as a non-cuber...


----------



## duxiaoan (Jul 21, 2013)

I think it is my wife pressure!


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 25, 2013)

the fact that the only people that i want to ad to my ignore list happen to be mods and all i get as a "Sorry ______ is a moderator/admin and you are not allowed to ignore him or her."


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Justin Harder hasn't released Moonbow and Sunbow variation yet. Its some crazy ****.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Jul 25, 2013)

aceofspades98 said:


> Justin Harder hasn't released Moonbow and Sunbow variation yet. Its some crazy ****.



ohh, those sound sexy. what are they?


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 26, 2013)

When new cubers join the forum and make the mistake of asking if their progress is fast enough. Cue tirade of people saying 'I was sub 20 in 2 weeks', etc.. Nobody cares, and you're probably lying anyway.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2013)

New Form members making useless threads instead of checking the OAQT first.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 26, 2013)

Michael Womack said:


> New Form members making useless threads instead of checking the OAQT first.



People who say "OAQT" without actually answering newbies' questions and don't make them feel welcome in the forum.


----------



## uniacto (Jul 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> People who say "OAQT" without actually answering newbies' questions and don't make them feel welcome in the forum.



People who are overly aggressive and hostile on the forums.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 26, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> People who say "OAQT" without actually answering newbies' questions and don't make them feel welcome in the forum.



That too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 26, 2013)

Having to spend ~5 mins a day looking for lost cubes, popped pieces, etc. and putting them back together.

Note to self: Put cubes on a very high shelf where children cannot reach.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Having to spend ~5 mins a day looking for lost cubes, popped pieces, etc. and putting them back together.
> 
> Note to self: Put cubes on a very high shelf where children cannot reach.


What if the children stack stuff and reach the cubes?


----------



## ultimatecuber (Jul 26, 2013)

when ur looking for an f2l corner or edge piece and u do like 4 cube rotations and then u realise that the piece was right in the second or first layer


----------



## Eazoon (Jul 27, 2013)

When you mod straight through a piece.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 27, 2013)

cubic hairs.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2013)

YddEd said:


> What if the children stack stuff and reach the cubes?



Fortunately, at their age usually out of sight means out of mind. Anyway, I keep them in a box or something so it's not so tempting.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2013)

ultimatecuber said:


> when ur looking for an f2l corner or edge piece and u do like 4 cube rotations and then u realise that the piece was right in the second or first layer


When you're doing F2B looking for a pair and realise after 10 seconds of searching that it's right in front of you. (As in on the F layer)


----------



## BrokenZhanchi17 (Jul 27, 2013)

When you drop your cube during a solve in public


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 28, 2013)

Non cubers


----------



## ultimatecuber (Aug 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> When you're doing F2B looking for a pair and realise after 10 seconds of searching that it's right in front of you. (As in on the F layer)



Exactly


----------



## kfischer0924 (Aug 4, 2013)

DaveyCow said:


> like tx789 said: non-cubers... especially when they talk



This is mostly true for me. But one time, I was talking to a non-cuber friend and I had my 4x4 and my 3x3 with me and while I was solving 4x4 and he spoke up and said "So I've been watching you this whole time. So with 4x4, you just solve the centers, pair the edges and then you solve it like you would a 3x3, right?" And I just about squealed with joy because he wasn't all "HURR DURR YOU JUST SWAPPED THE STICKERS OR YOU'RE A MAGICIAN"


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 4, 2013)

4x4.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Aug 4, 2013)

kfischer0924 said:


> This is mostly true for me. But one time, I was talking to a non-cuber friend and I had my 4x4 and my 3x3 with me and while I was solving 4x4 and he spoke up and said "So I've been watching you this whole time. So with 4x4, you just solve the centers, pair the edges and then you solve it like you would a 3x3, right?" And I just about squealed with joy because he wasn't all "HURR DURR YOU JUST SWAPPED THE STICKERS OR YOU'RE A MAGICIAN"



That's quite impressive. My physics tutor worked out that even layered cubes don't have set centres when they are scrambled.


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2013)

Parity, Pops, and Forgetting an alg in a solve


----------



## brian724080 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hate it when others ask to scramble. Some people are sensible with my cube whiles others toss it around. I just don't want to hurt others by declining their request.
Once someone tried to take apart my modded 4x4 (took me ages). I slapped him in the face...seriously.


----------



## Bob (Aug 5, 2013)

Listening to Kian Barry's voice.


----------



## rybaby (Aug 6, 2013)

F and B moves, because i have to regrip

When I AUF 5 times before I finally realize that I had it right the first time.

People who ask to scramble and don't realize that 100 moves will not scramble any better than 20.

People who scramble with sweaty hands.

Cubists who blindly follow CFOP without even thinking.

Nobody ever does CFCE, despite it being equal to or greater than CFOP (simultaneous orientation and Permutation, rather than orient all then permute all).

Cubists who push CFOP (I do corners first).

Cubists who get sub-20 instantly.

Cubists who are arrogant and criticize non-CFOP methods. When you just want information, these cubists will rant about why you shouldn't continue with a method (e.g. Waterman) and should just CFOP it. *COUGH* Stefan *COUGH*


----------



## ryanj92 (Aug 6, 2013)

rybaby said:


> 'Cubists'



Um...
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/cubist


----------



## Username (Aug 6, 2013)

rybaby said:


> Nobody ever does CFCE, despite it being equal to or greater than CFOP (simultaneous orientation and Permutation, rather than orient all then permute all).



If it was greater, people would use it. 

Also, What Ryan said above


----------



## rybaby (Aug 6, 2013)

Cubist=one who cubes


----------



## Joey VOV (Aug 6, 2013)

The most annoying thing about cubing is getting your main cube stolen by little kids at parties. Long story..

Also, when people here an the forum are so aggressive. So many cubers are so mean.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 6, 2013)

Joey VOV said:


> The most annoying thing about cubing is getting your main cube stolen by little kids at parties. Long story..
> 
> Also, when people here an the forum are so aggressive. So many cubers are so mean.



Most of us are slighty antisocial, 100% honest people.


----------



## kcl (Aug 6, 2013)

U3
U4

'Nuff said


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Aug 6, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> U3
> U4
> 
> 'Nuff said



U5


----------



## hoolahoop (Aug 6, 2013)

when cleaning the cube around non-cubers and they steal the pieces.


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2013)

Joey VOV said:


> The most annoying thing about cubing is getting your main cube stolen by little kids at parties. Long story..
> 
> Also, when people here an the forum are so aggressive. So many cubers are so mean.



It's mean now? 
hehe, you would've been a crying mess not too long ago


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

The most annoying thing is all of these new threads on how to get faster.


----------



## Michael Womack (Aug 6, 2013)

Cubers on FaceBook asking me if I could send them my Zhanchi for free or something like what Lube to use on there cubes and thinking I know all the answers.


----------



## Jackason13524 (Aug 6, 2013)

The worst thing is when people take your cube and throw it into the forest.
That actually happened to me once.


----------



## DAcuber (Aug 6, 2013)

pops and lockups


----------



## McBeef (Aug 6, 2013)

when you solving and a piece pops out and you cant find it


----------



## PeelingStickers (Aug 6, 2013)

Doing a good yau solve and then 6 of the 8 last edges are double pairs 

FML.


----------



## Torch (Aug 6, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Doing a good yau solve and then 6 of the 8 last edges are double pairs
> 
> FML.



Wouldn't the other 2 have to be double pair as well? Or am I misunderstanding what "double pair" means?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Aug 6, 2013)

Torch said:


> Wouldn't the other 2 have to be double pair as well? Or am I misunderstanding what "double pair" means?



No, in Yau you don't normally do this, as there are three edges at the end. 


I hate it when you try to invent a method, but it turns out to be tripod. Atleast it is not a Belt method though.


----------



## IsoPhoenix (Jan 17, 2014)

The correct spelling is Rubik's. It's an English word (I think) so the correct spelling in English is the correct spelling worldwide. And just because it's spelled Rubix SOMETIMES in SOME countries doesn't make it the correct spelling. Personally I think Rubik's looks cooler than Rubix. Lol


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 17, 2014)

Begingin a 7x7 solve doing Rly good an realising u need to go to the bathroom.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 17, 2014)

-Lunhui refuses to be set up properly.
-2 year old Zhanchi turns fantastic but can barely cut line to line (meaning smaller cuts take more force, hence lockups)
-Random store bought zhanchi turns better than 2 year old zhanchi out of the box.
-I can't seem to lubricate my cubes correctly.
-I'm 20-25seconds and know full PLL and almost all OLL
-Certain non cubers.
-my parents hate me cubing.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 17, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> -I'm 20-25seconds and know full PLL and almost all OLL



Look-ahead! I used to sub-18 with full PLL and about 20 OLLs, but I use ZZ now


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 17, 2014)

IsoPhoenix said:


> The correct spelling is Rubik's. It's an English word (I think) so the correct spelling in English is the correct spelling worldwide. And just because it's spelled Rubix SOMETIMES in SOME countries doesn't make it the correct spelling. Personally I think Rubik's looks cooler than Rubix. Lol



Oh ya I hate that too. I was once at a thrift store and they where selling a Rubik's brand 3x3 and on the price tag thay spelled it Rubix. Come one how hard is it to look at the logo to see how it's spelled.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 17, 2014)

When people see me cubing, and they tell me they used to just take the stickers off, and then out them back on. At least 50% of people I meet tell me that..


----------



## Louie (Jan 17, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> When people see me cubing, and they tell me they used to just take the stickers off, and then out them back on. At least 50% of people I meet tell me that..



ALL THE TIME.


----------



## lectric (Jan 17, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> When people see me cubing, and they tell me they used to just take the stickers off, and then out them back on. At least 50% of people I meet tell me that..



"Yeah, I also can solve it...by disassembling it!" *stupid laugh*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 17, 2014)

penguinz7 said:


> When people see me cubing, and they tell me they used to just take the stickers off, and then out them back on. At least 50% of people I meet tell me that..



"ya, but look what's more impressive."


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 19, 2014)

(non-official) 24, 21, 23, 22, "okay, one more good solve for a good avg5" 29, "eh, im not gonna count that one"
32 "oh come on, g-perm. one more solve" 27, "just ooonnee more." 20 "YEEESS!!! PB AVERAGE"
sorry about sucky grammar, im tired


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 19, 2014)

Definitely algorithms. Looking at a case and recalling a sequence of moves that solves the case is terrible.

In all seriousness, I don't like N perms and non cubers " Isn't it all algorithms? theres nothing impressive about memorizing algorithms"


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 19, 2014)

The new Stupid WCA rules.


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jan 19, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> The new Stupid WCA rules.



YES.


----------



## RageCuber (Jan 19, 2014)

What are the new rules? I'm to lazy to read them all myself


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 19, 2014)

tl;dr: megaminx tiles


----------



## rybaby (Jan 19, 2014)

IsoPhoenix said:


> The correct spelling is Rubik's. It's an English word (I think) so the correct spelling in English is the correct spelling worldwide. And just because it's spelled Rubix SOMETIMES in SOME countries doesn't make it the correct spelling. Personally I think Rubik's looks cooler than Rubix. Lol



The correct spelling is "Rubik's," but it is not an English word. Rubik is the surname of *Hungarian* sculptor and mathematician, Erno Rubik.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2014)

I hate it when I put F2L pairs into the wrong slot. 

I hate it when I do a backhand OH flick and my finger slips off the cube.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a new one. Ever tried to pick up a skewb with one hand that's already partially full? Don't try it. The way it turns makes it naturally fall out of your hand lol


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I have a new one. Ever tried to pick up a skewb with one hand that's already partially full? Don't try it. The way it turns makes it naturally fall out of your hand lol



I'll have to try that for myself


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I have a new one. Ever tried to pick up a skewb with one hand that's already partially full? Don't try it. The way it turns makes it naturally fall out of your hand lol



This happens with a Fisher Cube too.

And then all the center caps fly off.


----------



## kcl (Jan 19, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> I'll have to try that for myself



lol it's particularly when you try and hold it with only two fingers (I.e. Mostly full hand) 
I scared the crap out of my cat today because of it.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Maybe it's me, but when I'm solving, I think "wouldn't it suck to have sweaty hands?" And WHOOSH, the cube becomes uncontrollable due to sweat.

I hate sweaty hands.


----------



## TDM (Jan 19, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> (non-official) 24, 21, 23, 22, "okay, one more good solve for a good avg5" 29, "eh, im not gonna count that one"
> 32 "oh come on, g-perm. one more solve" 27, "just ooonnee more." 20 "YEEESS!!! PB AVERAGE"
> sorry about sucky grammar, im tired


Deleting bad times to get a good average is cheating... you really shouldn't say that's your PB average. Because it isn't.

The most annoying thing I find is when the edge caps fall off my square-1. It's only ever the yellow ones on the YB and YO edges. They always completely disappear and you then have to stand up and waste 10 seconds looking for them again.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 19, 2014)

I would say the most annoying thing is not getting faster, but actually getting worse is of course even more annoying. I averaged 1:15 on 4x4, last two days I couldn't even get sub 1:25


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 19, 2014)

when people throw cubes....


----------



## ILMZS20 (Jan 19, 2014)

i hate it when people at the easy/funny etc scramble thread or under youtube videos where people got easy scramble say something like " thanks i have a new pb". why the hell would you count that?


----------



## NottNott (Jan 19, 2014)

Starting out with an official storebought cube that jams on literally every other turn. I can feel all of my speedcubing energies inside of me, just waiting to come out. I feel ready to take on the world of speedcubing, to make a new beginning. And then I wake up. And the cube just jammed.

I'd imagine with a good cube it would be concentration however.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jan 22, 2014)

Having a good solve and then when stopping the Speedstack timer and not touching the reset button the timer resets.


----------



## cfcuber (Jan 23, 2014)

When people ask me how to solve a cube, and then get confused when I tell them the steps.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Jan 24, 2014)

Mis-scrambling a square-1 and having to solve it and start over again. Also slipping on an alg and not being able to undo it.

It's annoying when you average over a minute.


----------



## Bryandgg (Jan 24, 2014)

Definitely when I'm doing a very good solve and it pops, specially if you're about to break your PB.


----------



## notfeliks (Jan 24, 2014)

J-perms trolling me by looking like a PLL skip.


----------



## kcl (Jan 25, 2014)

notfeliks said:


> J-perms trolling me by looking like a PLL skip.



F perms too. Grrr


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 25, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> F perms too. Grrr



If you have tunnel vision I guess.


----------



## kcl (Jan 25, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> If you have tunnel vision I guess.



In all seriousness though if I think it's going to skip and I see that bar I'm going to assume it skipped. I'm not saying it happens often lol.


----------



## TDM (Jan 25, 2014)

It happens with me and U perms after COLL... I think I get an EPLL skip. For some reason, it happens most after F triple sexy F'...


----------



## Derek (Jan 25, 2014)

Double Parity.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 25, 2014)

A 4x4 solve that is so lucky that first 2 centers are like 3-5 moves, and you only need to pair 3 edges after cross. Then, 3x3 stage is terrible and you get double parity and a G perm. PB possibility gone...

Also, just having a really terrible day for cubing in general. Today my best avg5 was 23.xx. What the...

And at last, at least for me, being pretty fast at PLLs, except when I'm doing a timed session. I can get the T-Perm sub 2 mostly, in solves it takes me up to 4 seconds :/


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 25, 2014)

Nilsibert said:


> A 4x4 solve that is so lucky that first 2 centers are like 3-5 moves, and you only need to pair 3 edges after cross. Then, 3x3 stage is terrible and you get double parity and a G perm. PB possibility gone...



I had one like that today. Hate them...


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 25, 2014)

I know similar examples have come up before in this thread, but I had a 24 move f2l ending in an unforced OLL skip leading into an H perm with no AUF... in an untimed solve!

Would've been a PB by a mile. Even slow turning it was probably sub 15!

Grr.


----------



## WhatIsRubiks (Jan 27, 2014)

When I am out somewhere, bored and try to do some solves and people stare at me. That or people claim I am trying to "show off". Their hobby is facebook on their phones, mine is cubing, I don't see a difference.


----------



## Notanza (Jan 27, 2014)

When you're solving something that takes a really long time to finish and your friend/s borrow it and rotate random sides.


----------



## justabeginner (Jan 27, 2014)

When people say they can solve it faster than you can, and you give them the (solved) cube, then they turn a side once, and turn it back and say, "World record!!!"!!


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 27, 2014)

justabeginner said:


> When people say they can solve it faster than you can, and you give them the (solved) cube, then they turn a side once, and turn it back and say, "World record!!!"!!



Yup, that's why I always scramble it before handing it to people


----------



## TDM (Jan 27, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> Yup, that's why I always scramble it before handing it to people


I just do M2 E2 S2. It looks so simple, but they can never solve it without me giving help (like only use 180 degree turns).


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 27, 2014)

My 2 least favourite things:

1. Scrambling - when I win the lottery I'm getting an assistant whose sole purpose in life will be to hand me scrambled cubes

2. "It's quicker to just take the stickers off. Ha ha". That wasn't funny the 1st time I heard it. It's not funny this time.


----------



## rj (Jan 27, 2014)

The 200-mile, no-comp radius around Rochester


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jan 28, 2014)

When you use cubing terms by accident and have to explain them all.
Me: Yeah I got a 10.36 PLL skip with 6.48 TPS on my weilong.
Them: Wat
Me: I got a 10.36 second solve that was 6.48 turns per second which happened to skip the last part of the... nvm


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 28, 2014)

rj said:


> The 200-mile, no-comp radius around Rochester



agreed.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 28, 2014)

I hate it when sticker colors change due to lighting.
My light blue stickers look turquoise in my school.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

When you are solving in a bus and people just stare at you and if you turn to look at them, they will look away


----------



## ChickenWrap (Jan 28, 2014)

When you get triple parity on an amazing 6x6 solve


----------



## Renslay (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> When you are solving in a bus and people just stare at you and if you turn to look at them, they will look away



How is that annoying?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

Renslay said:


> How is that annoying?



It's just a kinda awkward situation


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Jan 28, 2014)

When pieces pop during what would have been a record time!


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> It's just a kinda awkward situation



And it looks like you're just trying to show off. lol


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> When pieces pop during what would have been a record time!



Yeah especially when you only have like two moves left :/ That happened to me ones. I was testing my Zhanchi without torpedos. I was getting good time and then in the end of Y perm it popped to my face


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> And it looks like you're just trying to show off. lol



How my message would be different from other messages in this thread? I just tried to tell my thoughts :/ I know it's kinda fun to show up to other peoples because you can do something cool but still.


----------



## Florin (Jan 28, 2014)

Things that I hate the most:
-Classmates that drop my cubes;
-Getting an Y perm(it may sound funny, but I have a lot of trouble recognising it);
-Having a 5x5 or a 7x7 pop;
-Silly questions from people, like „How do I move that piece there?";
-Bad jokes like doing an U turn and reversing it. They really think they're funny while foing that;
-Getting a PLL or OLL skip on awesome solves or getting a dotted OLL and G perm after great F2L;
-People that ask me to show them how do I solve it and after one minute they get bored or they don't pay attention to me.


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

Florin said:


> Things that I hate the most:
> -Classmates that drop my cubes;
> -Getting an Y perm(it may sound funny, but I have a lot of trouble recognising it);
> -Having a 5x5 or a 7x7 pop;
> ...


That's like the most comprehensive answer. I totally identify


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Jan 28, 2014)

getting a corner twist every 3rd solve on my sulong (which isn't very loose )


----------



## Ultimate Cuber (Jan 28, 2014)

AlexCube said:


> How my message would be different from other messages in this thread? I just tried to tell my thoughts :/ I know it's kinda fun to show up to other peoples because you can do something cool but still.



Haha I don't quite understand what you're saying?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 28, 2014)

Ultimate Cuber said:


> Haha I don't quite understand what you're saying?



Does it even matter?  Peace.


----------



## NottNott (Jan 29, 2014)

When you begin to reassemble a cube, at least on the Zhanchi assembling the bottom layer is a pain to begin with. You slide one piece in, slide two more in, you're about to do finish it and bam, all three pieces have just came out, one went on the floor and is now covered in dust, and your hands are covered in lubricant T_T


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 29, 2014)

Florin said:


> Things that I hate the most:
> -Classmates that drop my cubes;
> -Getting an Y perm(it may sound funny, but I have a lot of trouble recognising it);
> -Having a 5x5 or a 7x7 pop;
> ...



why 5 and 7 pops? aren't 4 and 6 pops more annoying or is It just me?


----------



## AlexCube (Jan 29, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> why 5 and 7 pops? aren't 4 and 6 pops more annoying or is It just me?



I'm not sure but can't you but the pieces almost anywhere you want in 4x4 and 6x6?


----------



## tacgnol (Feb 8, 2014)

When I'm doing some good old fashioned *clak* and getting decent times, then all the sudden a terrible solve, and DNF.
Ling'ao clocks. 
When I'm solving and then my laptop crashes (it's gonna happen eventually, i know it), or the timer stops responding.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2014)

NottNott said:


> When you begin to reassemble a cube, at least on the Zhanchi assembling the bottom layer is a pain to begin with. You slide one piece in, slide two more in, you're about to do finish it and bam, all three pieces have just came out, one went on the floor and is now covered in dust, and your hands are covered in lubricant T_T


There are these things called tables 
Funnily enough not many people are much good at assembling cubes. It is a pain, but if you do it right it goes pretty smoothly. You just have to get really good at holding pieces in place. And use a table to catch pieces.
It's also much easier to loosen the cube up for assembly so the pieces don't shoot out, then tighten it back up when you're done.


----------



## TDM (Feb 8, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> There are these things called tables
> Funnily enough not many people are much good at assembling cubes. It is a pain, but if you do it right it goes pretty smoothly. You just have to get really good at holding pieces in place. And use a table to catch pieces.
> It's also much easier to loosen the cube up for assembly so the pieces don't shoot out, then tighten it back up when you're done.


I don't get what's so hard about reassembling cubes... idk how other people do it, but I do cross, first layer corners, F2L minus an edge, LL doing edge-corner-edge-corner etc., then the last edge, turning a layer 45 degrees. I never have any problems.


----------



## kcl (Feb 9, 2014)

TDM said:


> I don't get what's so hard about reassembling cubes... idk how other people do it, but I do cross, first layer corners, F2L minus an edge, LL doing edge-corner-edge-corner etc., then the last edge, turning a layer 45 degrees. I never have any problems.



I build it like petrus haha

2x2 block, 2x2x3, finish f2l, LL


----------



## nikhil647 (Feb 9, 2014)

I hate it when my cube locks up,i guess thats the most annoying thing according to me.


----------



## Flame838 (Feb 15, 2014)

When your current solve is a little offbeat and you're like "oh this will only be a little off my average".
And then you look at the timer and your solve was 10 seconds slower.
Fuuuu


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 15, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I build it like petrus haha
> 
> 2x2 block, 2x2x3, finish f2l, LL


This works really well since the blocks lock together nicely.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Feb 16, 2014)

Me: "wow this maybe a new PB if I go on like this"
*brother comes in and stops timer*
Just....


----------



## XANAFIED (Mar 23, 2014)

Putting together a Moyu Aosu for the first time. >.> Most difficult cube I've ever had to put together.


----------



## Chrisalead (Mar 24, 2014)

IMO : 4x4 cubes, they all suck terrible. And the need to clean/lube cubes regularly.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 24, 2014)

Chrisalead said:


> IMO : 4x4 cubes, they all suck terrible. And the need to clean/lube cubes regularly.



Have you tried a Moyu Aosu?


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 24, 2014)

New one I got recently,
I hate moyu cores. Their screw holes aren't even in the center most of the time. It results in the tension on one side being super tight, but do an x2 and check the tensions, and it's so loose that the pieces can be pulled out.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 24, 2014)

Locking up while solving. I have broken 2 cubes out of Rage when they lock up 
And also 4x4 reassembling... But I learnt it good anyway


----------



## RageCuber (Mar 24, 2014)

When your friend insists on doing a 4x4 assisted blind... and you say yes (I'm talking to you carter )


----------



## CDcuber (Mar 25, 2014)

RageCuber said:


> When your friend insists on doing a 4x4 assisted blind... and you say yes (I'm talking to you carter )




haha !


----------



## NZCuber (Mar 25, 2014)

When my friends borrow my cubes.


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 25, 2014)

When people tell me "Just cause you can solve that doesn't mean you're smart". I'm not trying to prove I'm smart. Speedcubing has the stigma of being a showoff ever since everyone realized "Hey, all you have to do is algorithms over and over, YOU'RE A BUNCH OF PHONIES!"


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 25, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> Having to spend ~5 mins a day looking for lost cubes, popped pieces, etc. and putting them back together.
> 
> Note to self: Put cubes on a very high shelf where children cannot reach.



One time my pet rabbit was playing with my v cube 7 and banged it on the floor, one of the center pieces popped out and it was a pain to put back

So also keep out of reach of rabbits


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Mar 25, 2014)

Having slow stupid fingers that can not keep up with the brain


----------



## zoemathers (Mar 30, 2014)

When your hair gets caught in the cube -_-


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2014)

zoemathers said:


> When your hair gets caught in the cube -_-



Whoa. Your first post.  Welcome to the forum. And almost nobody has that problem because 99% of cubers are guys. Haha.


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 30, 2014)

zoemathers said:


> When your hair gets caught in the cube -_-



That must hurt.


----------



## zoemathers (Mar 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Whoa. Your first post.  Welcome to the forum. And almost nobody has that problem because 99% of cubers are guys. Haha.



Thanks for the welcome, I didn't realize the majority were guys! 



guysensei1 said:


> That must hurt.



I would not wish it on anyone. The worst part is that if you don't notice and keep solving, the cube jams...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 30, 2014)

Welcome! Yeah, i would say probably 95% are guys, sorry.


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 30, 2014)

I wonder why there are so many guys? Not like it is a very manly thing to be doing haha. I just cant help myself. I want to get faster and faster and then get faster. For absolutely no reason I can identify.


----------



## Slippery Sid (Mar 30, 2014)

dsbias said:


> I wonder why there are so many guys? Not like it is a very manly thing to be doing haha. I just cant help myself. I want to get faster and faster and then get faster. For absolutely no reason I can identify.



For one, high prenatal testosterone makes for better spatial skills. It also explains why cubing is popular with shy people and aspergers (both could be caused by high prenatal testosterone)


----------



## WinterCub3r (Mar 30, 2014)

Some people on this website that comment on everything, fix what other people said and apparntly don't have lives because that is all they do. That's the most annoying thing right now.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Whoa. Your first post.  Welcome to the forum. And almost nobody has that problem because 99% of cubers are guys. Haha.



And every male person has short hair. I have long hair and I'm a guy. I don't have hair get caught in a cube how ever.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 31, 2014)

Slippery Sid said:


> For one, high prenatal testosterone makes for better spatial skills. It also explains why cubing is popular with shy people and aspergers (both could be caused by high prenatal testosterone)



I'm male, and autistic (aspergers isn't used as a diagnosis anymore) and am shy. Whoa.



> And every male person has short hair. I have long hair and I'm a guy. I don't have hair get caught in a cube how ever.



The majority do have short hair. Long hair is cool, though. 



> Some people on this website that comment on everything, fix what other people said and apparntly don't have lives because that is all they do. That's the most annoying thing right now.



Most of the people that post a ton (kclejeune and TDM are the first to come to mind) are actually helpful, at least that I've seen.


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 31, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I'm male, and autistic (aspergers isn't used as a diagnosis anymore) and am shy. Whoa.



My youngest brother has aspergers (or "high-functioning autism" I suppose is now the better term?) Anyway, he is very smart and has a great memory, but his motor skills have never been great. He's not very physically coordinated. I figure that would cause difficulty with cubing? Though he is pretty good at some video games that require a bit of dexterity (he does Super Mario speed runs and other old console stuff).


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 31, 2014)

Not so much speedcubing as speedsolving forum, but next year I'm moving into a hostel for a year, where any page under 'games' is blocked. SpeedSolving forum is under 'games'. Sigh... Any possibility of this being changed?


----------



## DeeDubb (Mar 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Not so much speedcubing as speedsolving forum, but next year I'm moving into a hostel for a year, where any page under 'games' is blocked. SpeedSolving forum is under 'games'. Sigh... Any possibility of this being changed?



I have similar filters on my work computers in Korea... Unfortunately, I think they are blocked automatically. The system just looks for key words and blocks the page if it finds them.


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Not so much speedcubing as speedsolving forum, but next year I'm moving into a hostel for a year, where any page under 'games' is blocked. SpeedSolving forum is under 'games'. Sigh... Any possibility of this being changed?


I have this problem at school too. I think it is, as DeeDubb said, key words. I think every website with 'games' in the URL is blocked; any websites that people find that aren't blocked don't have 'games' in the URL.


----------



## DoctorPepper (Apr 2, 2014)

Regressing and not being able to leave sub 40
Hacing terrible F2L

Only 1 person i know is a cuber


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 2, 2014)

Having a POP and always having that _one_ piece that you don't find until some time later... it completely holds you up from practicing that event (with your main, at least).
Big cubes collapsing... and I only go up to 4x4x4.

When newer cubers don't know about cubers I'd consider popular or well known. 


:0


----------



## DeeDubb (Apr 2, 2014)

I think the most annoying thing, as an adult doing the cube, is people think I'm doing it to get attention or show off... I'd rather be left alone while I do it, haha.


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (Apr 6, 2014)

one of the most annoying things, is a corner twist or a pop when you are really doing a good times
other thing that really obfuscate me is the G-perm, i'm cubing and i am saying: well, this really looks great, i'm going to make a sub-25 time, please, please i dont want to solve the g-perm in the PLL, please don't come out, and finally, comes out and is one that i still can't solve or one that i'm slow in ... finally the timers stop 35.00+, this is not my day


----------



## LaraMJ (Apr 6, 2014)

The fact that people think you're a weirdo, a nerd or some sort of strange people. I hate that people think I'm some sort of strange kid just for cubing. BTW, there are also people who think I'm some sort of super genius... I also dislike it but obviously not the same way.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

LaraMJ said:


> The fact that people think you're a weirdo, a nerd or some sort of strange people. I hate that people think I'm some sort of strange kid just for cubing. BTW, there are also people who think I'm some sort of super genius... I also dislike it but obviously not the same way.



I actually take offense to anyone who calls me a nerd for cubing.


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Apr 6, 2014)

People don't like the sound and sometimes they tell you that you're a no life and that's hurt


----------



## brian724080 (Apr 6, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> I think the most annoying thing, as an adult doing the cube, is people think I'm doing it to get attention or show off... I'd rather be left alone while I do it, haha.


It seems to be the case when you do (and/or try to perfect) something the general public doesn't try to do (and/or try to perfect). What I always do is just keep solving and when I finish, I can tell that they are impressed -- they're just jealous.



guysensei1 said:


> I actually take offense to anyone who calls me a nerd for cubing.


I get that so much that I just don't even care.



Zakary Kamal said:


> People don't like the sound and sometimes they tell you that you're a no life and that's hurt


Yeah, that does...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 6, 2014)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> one of the most annoying things, is a corner twist or a pop when you are really doing a good times
> other thing that really obfuscate me is the G-perm, i'm cubing and i am saying: well, this really looks great, i'm going to make a sub-25 time, please, please i dont want to solve the g-perm in the PLL, please don't come out, and finally, comes out and is one that i still can't solve or one that i'm slow in ... finally the timers stop 35.00+, this is not my day


 I hate G perms! Haha. This always happens to me when i get one.


----------



## LaraMJ (Apr 6, 2014)

brian724080 said:


> What I always do is just keep solving and when I finish, I can tell that they are impressed -- they're just jealous.



A few weeks ago I showed how fast I could solve the cube to a friend, so I had a very lucky scramble and got 15 seconds, then he called me a nerd and a weirdo... last wednesday he asked me to teach him how to solve it that fast.


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 6, 2014)

Knowing no other cubers that live near me. Or even in the same state. At least there are the forums.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 6, 2014)

dsbias said:


> Knowing no other cubers that live near me. Or even in the same state. At least there are the forums.



Same here. At least I can claim No. 1 in my county


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 6, 2014)

Running out of lube and having to deal with the Loud spring noise.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Running out of lube and having to deal with the Loud spring noise.



Having lots of lube but sucking terribly at lubing. :/


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 6, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> I'm male, and autistic (aspergers isn't used as a diagnosis anymore) and am shy. Whoa.



You too? I have all that fun stuff, ADHD and Asperger((s)not sure how to write it in english)
But the most annoying thing to me is people who try to solve it(classmates) and the PEEL THE *****ING STICKERS OFF.


----------



## guysensei1 (Apr 6, 2014)

xlmmaarten said:


> You too? I have all that fun stuff, ADHD and Asperger((s)not sure how to write it in english)
> But the most annoying thing to me is people who try to solve it(classmates) and the PEEL THE *****ING STICKERS OFF.



Whoa. Peeling stickers? That's extreme, especially since it isn't their cube.


----------



## xlmmaarten (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea I know, most of the times I can grab it before they succeed...


----------



## TDM (Apr 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Having lots of lube but sucking terribly at lubing. :/


Having lots of lube and sucking terribly at lubing... and then having something block your bottle so you can't use it.


----------



## Michael Womack (Apr 6, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Having lots of lube but sucking terribly at lubing. :/



What about the overly lubed SS cubes?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 7, 2014)

xlmmaarten said:


> You too? I have all that fun stuff, ADHD and Asperger((s)not sure how to write it in english)
> But the most annoying thing to me is people who try to solve it(classmates) and the PEEL THE *****ING STICKERS OFF.



Anybody who is autistic is 100% guaranteed to also be ADD. 

And yeah, that's pretty annoying. Wow. Haha.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Apr 7, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> My youngest brother has aspergers (or "high-functioning autism" I suppose is now the better term?) Anyway, he is very smart and has a great memory, but his motor skills have never been great. He's not very physically coordinated. I figure that would cause difficulty with cubing? Though he is pretty good at some video games that require a bit of dexterity (he does Super Mario speed runs and other old console stuff).



I think it just depends on the severity of the autism. Bad motor skills are pretty common in autistic people. Other than a few particular things, I don't have any deficiencies in coordination. But I'm fairly high functioning considering that I'm autistic. I don't really act disabled; I just act pretty shy a lot of the time.


----------



## TheFarEastGuy (Apr 7, 2014)

Pops/bad lock-ups during PLL parity execution


----------



## Sky Cuber (Apr 7, 2014)

The most annoying thing is when I am solving cube in public and someone asks for it and end up solving only one side. 

I am like why did you ask for it then the person is like I am going to learn it. 

Well spreading curbing.


----------



## GhettiBoy (May 12, 2014)

Tensioning, popping, lock-ups, and when I put water in my cube, rusting the screws badly.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 12, 2014)

when listening to music and havig to put youre headphone off and fixing it


----------



## KOManiacJim (May 21, 2014)

People who think everything is Serious Business. Otherwise known as " Stop Having Fun Guys. "


----------



## XANAFIED (May 22, 2014)

When other people ask you to 'teach them' how to solve it.  It isn't that simple, folks.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 22, 2014)

XANAFIED said:


> When other people ask you to 'teach them' how to solve it.  It isn't that simple, folks.


Really? If someone asks me how to solve it I just teach them. It only takes like 15 to 30 minutes. Yes, maybe it isn't always possible or practical to stop what you're doing to teach someone but I'm happy to share cubing with other people if I can. I'm sure it's been said before but for me the most annoying thing in cubing is when someone interrupts me when I'm in the middle of a solve. For 3x3 it doesn't bother me so much but for bigger cubes...it really frustrates me.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 24, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Really? If someone asks me how to solve it I just teach them. It only takes like 15 to 30 minutes. Yes, maybe it isn't always possible or practical to stop what you're doing to teach someone but I'm happy to share cubing with other people if I can. I'm sure it's been said before but for me the most annoying thing in cubing is when someone interrupts me when I'm in the middle of a solve. For 3x3 it doesn't bother me so much but for bigger cubes...it really frustrates me.



It only takes 15-30 minutes??? Uhhhhh... Memorizing the last layer algorithms necessary alone would take longer than that for most people. Just helping people intuitively solve the cross takes that long for me.


----------



## PJKCuber (May 24, 2014)

When your parents refuse to buy you cubes.


----------



## DeeDubb (May 24, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> When your parents refuse to buy you cubes.



When you are an adult worried about bills and work, you'll understand better.


----------



## Future Cuber (May 24, 2014)

XANAFIED said:


> When other people ask you to 'teach them' how to solve it.  It isn't that simple, folks.



Especially when they ask you to teach them CFOP or all plls/olls


----------



## cubeshead (May 24, 2014)

when u do bld ur cube pops and ur bld solve is ******ed up


----------



## PJKCuber (May 26, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> When you are an adult worried about bills and work, you'll understand better.


I get what you mean. It;'s hard to earn money. But I average sub 35 on the 3x3 and it was a hard time convincing my parents to get me a Lingpo(My 2nd puzzle). Whereas MeMyselfAndPi has like over 30 puzzles and he averages sub 30.  Oh and when your annoying siblings want to use your speedcubes when they have a cube of their own.


----------



## StarOfDoom (May 28, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I get what you mean. It;'s hard to earn money. But I average sub 35 on the 3x3 and it was a hard time convincing my parents to get me a Lingpo(My 2nd puzzle). Whereas MeMyselfAndPi has like over 30 puzzles and he averages sub 30.  Oh and when your annoying siblings want to use your speedcubes when they have a cube of their own.



MeMyselfAndPi averages almost sub 20 now... or he averaged at least sub 25 about a year or more ago..


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 28, 2014)

When you start getting tired and your times begin to get terrible but you just want to keep cubing.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 28, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I get what you mean. It;'s hard to earn money. But I average sub 35 on the 3x3 and it was a hard time convincing my parents to get me a Lingpo(My 2nd puzzle). Whereas MeMyselfAndPi has like over 30 puzzles and he averages sub 30.  Oh and when your annoying siblings want to use your speedcubes when they have a cube of their own.



All you really need is 1 of each WCA puzzle...


----------



## KarlCubing (May 28, 2014)

When non-cubers pretend to be pro by turning the cube really fast and end up dropping the cube.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 28, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> All you really need is 1 of each WCA puzzle...



Yes, this is true but with there being newer and better cubes being released quite often it's impossible not to have multiple puzzles for each WCA event.


----------



## Owen (May 28, 2014)

TinaIsAwesome said:


> Yes, this is true but with there being newer and better cubes being released quite often it's impossible not to have multiple puzzles for each WCA event.



I've been using the same Guhong for years,


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 28, 2014)

Owen said:


> I've been using the same Guhong for years,



I was thinking of bigger cubes when I wrote that. I still use the same Zhanchi I got back in 2011.


----------



## Berd (May 30, 2014)

When you're performing CFOP and non - cubers congratulate you on "completing 1 side" -.-


----------



## uberCuber (May 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> It only takes 15-30 minutes??? Uhhhhh... Memorizing the last layer algorithms necessary alone would take longer than that for most people. Just helping people intuitively solve the cross takes that long for me.



http://cube.crider.co.uk/beginner.php


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 30, 2014)

When you are in a shop or so and have a cube each and single person stares at you -_-


----------



## DeeDubb (May 31, 2014)

Berd said:


> When you're performing CFOP and non - cubers congratulate you on "completing 1 side" -.-



Roux is awesome, cause there is no 1 side until basically the very end, so they get really shocked when they see it suddenly finished.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 31, 2014)

WHEN YOU'RE BAD! I HATE BEING BAD! AHHHHHH


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 31, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Roux is awesome, cause there is no 1 side until basically the very end, so they get really shocked when they see it suddenly finished.


Yeah, but Roux is awesome period. Also, devil post!


----------



## guysensei1 (May 31, 2014)

When you are assembling big cubes and you keep picking up the wrong ****ing oblique...


----------



## Dane man (Jun 4, 2014)

Oh, let me count the ways...

How non-cubing people react to cubing:
"You just memorize a pattern and do that over and over"...uh, no
"Look he's already got a side"...it's not a side, it's 2 layers.
"Why'd you mess it up again? You were so close."(midsolve)...because just spam spinning the U layer doesn't solve it.
"Dude my brother(cousin, friend, etc.) can do that! They're really fast."
"Don't look!"(as they mix it)...okay. (turn around and amaze them when I solve it)
"What a waste of time"...

While cubing:
Cubie pops out mid solve.
Overspin/underspin mid-alg and screw up the solve.
Turn catching more than once on the same turn (cheap cube).
_Those_ cases.
Doing CFOP F2L and none of the 2nd layer edges are in place, nor on the U layer.
Losing my cool when I solve = lot's of lock-ups = bad times

Learning to cube:
I'm too lazy to dedicate myself to the memorization of algs and methods, even though I am very avid in researching and understanding them. Therefore, I never get super-good, while at the same time, being very knowledgeable about being super-good.
Forgetting algs after memorizing them.

etc. etc. I love cubing!


----------



## SirDuctTape (Jun 22, 2014)

Losing pieces after huge 5x5 Explosions. It totally sucks.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 23, 2014)

when you buy a DIY cube that says comes with seperate stickers but when you get it, it was just an already stickered cube taken apart. -_- thanks HKnowstore....

also G perms and E perm, not hard just soooo slow


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 23, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> when you buy a DIY cube that says comes with seperate stickers but when you get it, it was just an already stickered cube taken apart. -_- thanks HKnowstore....



LOL also I hate it when stores call cubes a DIY when you only need to place on the stickers.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> LOL also I hate it when stores call cubes a DIY when you only need to place on the stickers.



the cubicle does that, I don't mind that because at least you can take it apart and don't have to take off the stickers. I also hate when the core is pre-built


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 23, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> the cubicle does that, I don't mind that because at least you can take it apart and don't have to take off the stickers. I also hate when the core is pre-built



Thecubicle distinguishes between 'unstickered' and DIY cubes.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jun 23, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Thecubicle distinguishes between 'unstickered' and DIY cubes.



yes but it is in their DIY cubes section. I wasnt saying that they label them as DIY just that they have unstickered cubes under DIY.


----------



## grel1234 (Jun 23, 2014)

Corner twist on a good solve.


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 23, 2014)

Forgetting half of a PLL mid-solve and not being motivated a mouth to learn Roux and F2L.... 

Oh, and when cubes pop and non-cuber tell me toget a life and when they break my cubes. I also dislike parities... A lot. 

L




Michael Womack said:


> That Dayan make super good puzzle and post photos of them on the Mf8 form but they never gets released to the public.
> Also that WCA removed Magic and Master Magic.



The fact WCA has foot solving. It's disgusting and it makes speedcubing look unhygienic. It's really very embarrassing.



Oh yeah, and doing a T perm and then accidentally finishing it wih the moves of a J perm.


----------



## Michael Womack (Jun 23, 2014)

3Levas3 what does feet solving have to do with Magic?


----------



## DeeDubb (Jun 23, 2014)

3LEVAS3 said:


> The fact WCA has foot solving. It's disgusting and it makes speedcubing look unhygienic. It's really very embarrassing.



I don't like feet solving, but only because I think it looks silly. I also don't mind if other people are into it. It doesn't embarrass or bother me at all.

Also, your hands have tons more germs than your feet. Unless you have a foot fungus or something, there's nothing unhygienic about using your feet.


----------



## TDM (Jun 23, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> 3Levas3 what does feet solving have to do with Magic?


He was saying he also disagrees with some of the WCA's decisions on which events to have.


----------



## borosb (Jun 23, 2014)

I hate when a cuber does not know anything about the Rubik's cube, does not know anything about its inventor, and does not know this freakin colored cube is freakin hungarian and not chinese...


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Jun 25, 2014)

CarlBrannen said:


> Now, go enjoy your 5x5 and keep your knees together when you're solving in the bathroom.
> 
> This reminds me of why I wash my hands after a session scrambling people's cubes at a contest.



But like, what if the person solving the 5x5 over a toilet is a guy and he's only standing?



TDM said:


> He was saying he also disagrees with some of the WCA's decisions on which events to have.


 I think that was a type o on my part. I don't think that comment was meant to go under that specific quote. But thanks for clarifying.


----------



## rj (Jul 1, 2014)

borosb said:


> I hate when a cuber does not know anything about the Rubik's cube, does not know anything about its inventor, and does not know this freakin colored cube is freakin hungarian and not chinese...


If you're referring to us, most, if not all of us know about Erno Rubik and that he's Hungarian. Our cubes are Chinese.


----------



## borosb (Jul 9, 2014)

Nah im not rasict or anything, but loads of ppl does think its chinese couse of chinese cubers, btw its ok for me and its got pretty popular so its not that huge thing, but still annoying if someones doing something but does not know 'important' things about it 
Btw i dont like cornertwist with my zanchi


----------



## TDM (Jul 9, 2014)

borosb said:


> Btw i dont like cornertwist with my zanchi


I don't like corner twists either... I've had at least one every day since I got my AoLong.
graph


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't like corner twists either... I've had at least one every day since I got my AoLong.
graph[/QUOTE]

thats weird. i get one like every week. and its pretty loose.


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> > I don't like corner twists either... I've had at least one every day since I got my AoLong.
> > graph
> 
> 
> ...



U forgot the


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> thats weird. i get one like every week. and its pretty loose.


I haven't changed the tensions on mine...


----------



## pewpewrawr (Jul 10, 2014)

borosb said:


> i dont like cornertwist with my zanchi



I have never had a corner twist on the Zhanchi.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 10, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I have never had a corner twist on the Zhanchi.



I have never gotten a corner twist (while solving) on any dayan cube...... And for me, only moyu some cubes corner twist


EDIT: I hate that my 5x5 pops and locks more than my 6x6.


----------



## Dane man (Jul 10, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> my 5x5 pops and locks


Does it also drop? 

As for corner twists, I've got a weilong, and I really only get them when I'm intentionally mixing the cube with no pattern. Without a pattern, I simply manipulate the cube in sloppy ways to get a scramble, and being sloppy sometimes has unintended consequences. Then when I solve it, the corner twist appears. But solving? So far I don't remember a corner twist happening during a solve.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 10, 2014)

TDM said:


> I haven't changed the tensions on mine...



must just be your turning style


----------



## TDM (Jul 10, 2014)

WinterCub3r said:


> must just be your turning style


Idk, it rarely happened on my ShuangRen, which is a cube everyone else complains corner twists too much...


----------



## borosb (Jul 18, 2014)

pewpewrawr said:


> I have never had a corner twist on the Zhanchi.



After 8000-10000 solve i think its normal, idk how many my girfriend has got but it happens like twice a week


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 23, 2014)

People who go onto cube shops and leave reviews like

'I don't have this cube but I tried my friend's and it was so slow and pops all the time.'
And give the cube 1 star out of 5 or what not.

I hate people who do this. 

Also people who give 1 star out of 5 simply because 'it's an amazing cube but it's crunchy and I don't like crunchy'


----------



## Seanliu (Aug 22, 2014)

Sitting on a Pyraminx XD


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 22, 2014)

Seanliu said:


> Sitting on a Pyraminx XD



ouch!!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Aug 22, 2014)

Corner Twist on my Aolong v1 @@


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

6x6 pops,
Notification while timing, preventing me from stopping the timer.
6x6 pops
6x6 pops
did i mention 6x6 pops?
I really hate it when those internal pieces pop...


----------



## ClovisKoo (Aug 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 pops,
> Notification while timing, preventing me from stopping the timer.
> 6x6 pops
> 6x6 pops
> ...



"Activate Windows now" 
If you keep disrupting my solves, I'll go get Linux instead goddammit.
Also, loosely-tensioned FangCun/Zhanchi pops are the worst.


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> 6x6 pops,
> Notification while timing, preventing me from stopping the timer.
> 6x6 pops
> 6x6 pops
> ...


Whoa ...man... you really hate the shengshou 6x6


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 22, 2014)

Please Dont Ask said:


> Whoa ...man... you really hate the shengshou 6x6



I love 6x6 and i love the feel of the SS but the pops...


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Aug 22, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> I love 6x6 and i love the feel of the SS but the pops...


Yeah ...Sorry ,did'nt read your signature
Lets hope better from Moyu 
if it ever comes out


----------

